# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Induction Techniques >  >  Dream Exit Induced Lucid Dream (deild)

## Klace

*NEWS: If you wish to partake in this technique study, simply put a counter for DEILD&#39;s in your sig, and count it up whenever you have a lucid from this technique, if you chain lucid&#39;s, put how many you chained in your sig as well, get to it&#33;*
=================================
=================================
*Dream Exit Induced Lucid Dream (DEILD)*
*By:* _Klace_
*FAQ*
*1: What is DEILD(Dream Exit Induced Lucid Dream)?*
_DEILD, is a method created by me, Klace as a sort of "substitute" for the WILD process, this technique is nearly exactly like WILD exept it only take a few moments to perform, does not interrupt your sleep, and as long as you do it right, will have a 100% success rate.
_
*2: How did such a method come to be?*
_This method started a month or two ago, and developed up until now, when I felt it was good enough to give out to the public, I woke up in a SP state and used it to chain a lucid dream, I tried to teach myself to do this after every dream, and I made a set of instructions so that you can do so as well, and have many lucids a night depending on your dream recall or if you remember waking up in the middle of the night._

*3. Seems simple, how did it take months to make?*
_Yes, it does seem very simple. But alot of time and effort was put into making a set of instructions that can be performed by anyone with some practice, as long as you keep practicing you will find that this technique works amazingly well, some may not even need practice&#33;_
*
Instructions:*
_Sorry to make you read through the FAQ to get to the instructions, but the FAQ covers everything you would need to know before you 
can do this technique. read it, and you can become a DEILD&#39;er&#33;_

*STEP ONE:*
*Have many Dreams, You wake up from them all, which is where this technique is performed&#33;*
_The first step is, you want to make sure you remember that you wake up from all your dreams that you have, and teach yourself to remember this, no it&#39;s not hard at all, and does not require much practice, odds are, everyone here already remembers when they wake up from dreams because they write in their dream journal._

*STEP TWO:*
*Teach yourself to NOT move at all, and keep your eyes closed when you awake from a dream.*
_When you awake from a dream, you must teach yourself to keep your eyes closed and to not move at all, I don&#39;t have any scientific explanation to back me up here, but I think this naturally causes your body&#39;s REM period to continue because it thinks you are still asleep. Now you will enter Sleep paralysis momentarily, and it can be a scary experience, but tell yourself, It&#39;s not real, your body is doing this naturally and it is not dangerous, no harm can be done._

*STEP THREE:*
*Stay still in sleep paralysis, and a few moments later, Lucid away&#33;*
_Momentarily, after sleep paralysis starts, you will be in a lucid state, and can do what you want, this is basically like WILD, it offers the best possible lucid dream and is very stable, and controllable depending on your person. Now do whatever you wish for this lucid dream, when you feel the dream fading away, proceed onto Step four for chaining lucid&#39;s, have as many a night as you are able to&#33;
IMPORTANT: If you can&#39;t get past SP and it fades out and you feel too awake to do it again, do an RC, Chances are you are dreaming, try it out._

*STEP FOUR:*
*When you feel the dream slipping away, now is the chance to make your body stay still no matter what, you know you are waking up, and you can stay still after you wake up, back to back lucid&#39;s&#33;*
_When you wake up from a lucid, you know you are waking up because mostly, it just fades away, while it fades away, just stay completely still when it&#39;s fading away, and then when you wake up, do this and you will chain many lucid&#39;s together a night, no problem.
This could be named the new Holy grail of lucid dreaming, with practice, you can have as many lucid&#39;s a night as you want, and as many as your body will let you&#33;

Lucid Away&#33;_*
          Klace*

----------


## Dirtbiker_CRF

Thats a type of WILD Method.

----------


## FreeOne

yeah dream re entering&#33;  :smiley:  ive done it before, but only after a lucid dream. Not after a regular one.  Ill have to try it.

----------


## Klace

Changed the Title Accordingly.
Everyone try this technique, I JUST Did it and Had my most amazing lucid yet.  :tongue2:

----------


## FreeOne

lol funny how that happens.  :smiley:   i also just got 2 of my 3 lucids last night from this method  ::content::  but i havent trained myself to stay still enough from awakining from a non-lucid dream.  I just wake up to slowly  ::|:

----------


## Klace

Glad to know it just doesn&#39;t work for me, Congratulations&#33;
It&#39;s really reliable so keep practicing

----------


## TripleX223

this sounds awsome ill try when i wake up..

----------


## LucidMusic

This sounded interesting to me, so last night I tried it.  At first I relaxed, focusing from my feet to my head.  Then I did the reverse blinking around every five seconds.  Then, I started to feel something.  At first it wasn&#39;t strong, but it grew stronger.  Once the falling sensation happened, I had a hard time relaxing.  I felt my heart rate increase and a had trouble breathing, as my body seemed to tense up.  Then it just faded away, and I went back to normal.  I tried three more times, and although I got the initial feeling, I never had the falling feeling again.
     Did I do something Wrong?  Does it take a few times before I will be able to stay relaxed?  This obviously works somehow and I would really like to do it all the way through.

----------


## metcalfracing

dang it, I wish I would have read this last night ( I was on B-6 lol). Oh well, I&#39;ll give it a go tonight.

----------


## Lucidbulbs

If I wake up anytime during the night, I&#39;ll be sure not to me, I just hope that my alarm doesn&#39;t wake me up once I finally get back to sleep, hopefully a lucid one at that [it does sound like a WILD but you don&#39;t stay up for a few hours before attempting to go backto sleep again]

----------


## FreeOne

> it does sound like a WILD but you don&#39;t stay up for a few hours before attempting to go backto sleep again][/b]



you stay up a few hours before you attempt WILD? I only stay up 30 min. and it works for me...



> This sounded interesting to me, so last night I tried it. At first I relaxed, focusing from my feet to my head. Then I did the reverse blinking around every five seconds. Then, I started to feel something. At first it wasn&#39;t strong, but it grew stronger. Once the falling sensation happened, I had a hard time relaxing. I felt my heart rate increase and a had trouble breathing, as my body seemed to tense up. Then it just faded away, and I went back to normal. I tried three more times, and although I got the initial feeling, I never had the falling feeling again.
> Did I do something Wrong? Does it take a few times before I will be able to stay relaxed? This obviously works somehow and I would really like to do it all the way through.[/b]



 That sounds alot like traditional WILD to me. sounds like you were really close though, if i force myself to breathe through those moments i can usually get through to the dream.  maybe it will work for you  :smiley: 




> Glad to know it just doesn&#39;t work for me, Congratulations&#33;
> It&#39;s really reliable so keep practicing[/b]



 yeah man this technique works great  :smiley:  i slip right back into the dream so fast its hard to catch.

----------


## anomanderis

I have gotten 2 lucids with this dream re-entry method and both of them also incorporated VILD techniques - as my mind is trying to go back to rem after i wake up and all visualizations are very powerful, i usually just try to remember my last scene from a dream(if i remember) or some other thing. 
The first time i did it, i imagined a plank of wood and after some 10 or so seconds i was looking at one&#33;  :smiley:  I started feeling and caressing the wood so i would get into a lucid sooner and after a few seconds i found myself in my living room, trailing the lacquered surface of the table with my hands. All thing took me about a minute or so.

----------


## ViSions

I&#39;ll try this tonight, although I find it hard to not move when I wake up. Usually when I wake up I have to roll over to the other side to get back to sleep. We&#39;ll see.

----------


## Riff

How can you wake up? Like just when you wake up normally in the morning?

----------


## Klace

Well you wake up after every dream you have, just try and stay still when it happens, it doesn&#39;t have to be in the morning.

----------


## Dirtbiker_CRF

> Well you wake up after every dream you have, just try and stay still when it happens, it doesn&#39;t have to be in the morning.
> [/b]



Yep, you wake up about 6-7 times every night, you just fall back asleep so quickly that you don&#39;t remember ever having woken up.

----------


## BohmaN

the hard part will probably be to remember not to move anything when you wake up. Usually I like to change position when I wake up in the middle of the night but I&#39;ll try this istead  :smiley:

----------


## person-person

Hey everyone,

Hmm, this method sounds a lot easier than a normal WILD.
I will try it tonight.

Ps, do you have to force your mind to wake yourself up?  Like I mean, without an alarm.  Because I could train myself to do that.
Shout out to Julian.

----------


## krookedking

Well....my problem with this technique would be that I&#39;m in an uncomfortable position every time I wake up...I&#39;ve got this aching in my feet or my back.....I have to move when I wake up.....but this isn&#39;t a problem with other techniques like FILDs.....

----------


## BohmaN

I know exactly what you mean krookedking.

Are you supposed to set the alarm or just hope you&#39;ll wake up ?

----------


## anomanderis

for me it&#39;s no problem since i wake up about 4 times each night, after the longer rem periods end starting from 2-3 o&#39;clock. Some people just don&#39;t wake up at night, but using an alarm clock will make it a bit harder since you have to move to turn it off and thus renders your body further from rem.

----------


## Torcher

i re-entered about 6 times this morning, not wanting to get up for class  :tongue2:  none of them were lucid though

----------


## Klace

To clarify.

No Alarm Clock.
You need to move to turn off your alarm clock, which pretty much renders the technique useless.
Also it has to be when you naturally wake up from a dream, because my technique will cause your REM period to just continue.

If you wake up alot of times in the night, more lucids then.
This is easier for me earlier in the morning, I Don&#39;t know if it may be the same for others.

----------


## BohmaN

I usually don&#39;t notice when I wake up in the night. I just doze off again in a few seconds, almost unconsciously.

----------


## ShYne123

I did this and it worked a few days ago.
My stepdad yelled up into my room to wake me up.
I rolled over and said i was awake. 
Then i was like hey, i wasnt basicly assaulted by my loud ass alarm clock like i normally am, and im still very tired, and i havnt moved much at all.
I was uncomfortible but i knew thats my body trying to see if im awake or not.
Within seconds (im not sure how long actually becuase nextthing i knew i was in a LD.
Problem for me is that i only wakeup from dreams like this on the weekends, i dont usually know when i wakeup 
I just find myself awake.
But hey, it somehow worked.  ::-P:

----------


## LucidMusic

Last night I tried this for the first time and it worked.  It is so easy as long as you realized not to move when you come out of the dream leading up to it.  Is HI common when to transition into the lucid dream?  

Thanks Klace, this was by far the smallest interval between two lucids i have ever had and I am looking forward to more.

----------


## carlhungis

I have never been able to make this work.  I think my problem is that before I even know what is going on, I have already moved around.  I think I need to have a bit more intention before I even go to bed.

----------


## ShYne123

Yeah even though it worked for me "carlhungis" i know what your talking about. Unless somone wakes me up unnaturally (And not a alarm that you have to hit) I dont know if it would work for me without the intension.

----------


## Klace

Hello everyone.
Glad to know my Technique is doing some people good&#33;

There are a few questions I noticed and a few things I have to address.

*LucidMusic:*




> Is HI common when to transition into the lucid dream?[/b]



Yes, I however do not have HI, I don&#39;t know why, I just have the streaks of color and flashing lights, no actual images, but HI like that is very common in the WILD process, and this after all, is a variation of WILD, however it&#39;s much much faster.




> Thanks Klace, this was by far the smallest interval between two lucids i have ever had and I am looking forward to more.[/b]



I&#39;m happy to hear that&#33; That is the point I had in mind when creating this technique&#33;

Also, it does not take long to train yourself not to move, and with motivation it won&#39;t take long to train yourself to do this after you wake up from every dream.
That is all for now, I changed the title, added Lucid in there, and changed the sub-title to a more appealing sentence.

~Klace

----------


## Method Man 101

Sounds interesting. I&#39;ll try it and post the results tomorrow.

----------


## ViSions

I did this a while ago without knowing about it, just did it kind of by accident  :tongue2: . Haven&#39;t gotten a chance to try it again, hopefully soon though.

----------


## carlhungis

It worked for me last night.  I took a 1 hour nap and had 2 LD&#39;s.  Crazy how something so simple can work this well.

----------


## Klace

Yeah, it does seem sort of simple.
But a lot of trial and error and changes to the technique were required to make it work like it does.

----------


## BohmaN

Klace, I need to ask: which step is the most difficult for you? Is it recognizing when you wake up? Or to remember that you mustn&#39;t move? Or to become lucid?

 :tongue2:

----------


## lupo7

> Yeah, it does seem sort of simple.
> But a lot of trial and error and changes to the technique were required to make it work like it does.
> [/b]



Does this method work only when you wake from a lucid dream?
I mean can you attain lucidity when you wake from a non lucid? 
I wonder because I d like to know if your previus state of consiusness has to do with the results, or it&#39;s just a rapid WILD that take advantage from the close to REM and SP state of your body.

Seems a great technique anyway, I m going to try it tonight.

----------


## metcalfracing

After I&#39;m done with checking my stuff, I&#39;m gonna take a nap while my PC defrags. I haven&#39;t got this to work for me, so far... but I will try it again. 
Here&#39;s to hopin&#39;&#33;?&#33;   ::cheers::

----------


## Klace

> Does this method work only when you wake from a lucid dream?
> I mean can you attain lucidity when you wake from a non lucid? 
> I wonder because I d like to know if your previus state of consiusness has to do with the results, or it&#39;s just a rapid WILD that take advantage from the close to REM and SP state of your body.
> 
> Seems a great technique anyway, I m going to try it tonight.
> [/b]



You can use the method anytime you awake during the night from a dream, Lucid or not.

----------


## PenguinLord13

> Thats a type of WILD Method.
> [/b]



I think that may be a type I can acutaly do though&#33;   ::bigteeth::  . This is great for me as I don&#39;t have the time or energy to WILD (the idea of losing the sleep is too much). This way I don&#39;t lose much sleep, and don&#39;t have to spend time relaxing as I&#39;m already relaxed. Sounds fun, thanks for the idea. I am currently on a pretty bad dryspell, so maybe this will help get me back into LDing.

----------


## metcalfracing

ok... so ya... I woke up from my nap 3 different times...

First: Girlfriend walks in and she shakes me awake... I give her money and she goes shopping... (What?&#33;?&#33;?)
Second: I become lucid towards the end of the dream and I spend all my focus on waking up in a fashion where I won&#39;t move. I wake slowly, rather aware, though. I start to feel the numbness in my arms and legs... I lay there trying to get back to sleep... I give up after about 5 minutes and go grab water, before returning to bed.
Third:I wake up from a non-lucid, I lay still, start to get numb, but I&#39;m way too awake now to go back to sleep.

The amount of sleep I got was a factor into not getting back to sleep.
I would have been able to have done it the first time, had I not be shaken.

----------


## Klace

I&#39;m going to be editing the main post with all the information you will need to know.
Also tell everyone about this technique and even put a DEILD counter in your Sig&#33;
(Dream Exit Induced Lucid Dream)

Edit: Done&#33; Tutorial in first post, easy to follow&#33;

----------


## Pluto

> *NEWS: If you with to partake in this technique study, simply put a counter for DEILD&#39;s in your sig, and count it up whenever you have a lucid from this technique, if you chain lucid&#39;s, put how many you chained in your sig as well, get to it&#33;*
> =================================
> =================================
> *Dream Exit Induced Lucid Dream (DEILD)*
> *By:* _Klace_
> *FAQ*
> *1: What is DEILD(Dream Exit Induced Lucid Dream)?*
> _DEILD, is a method created by me, Klace as a sort of "substitute" for the WILD process, this technique is nearly exactly like WILD exept it only take a few moments to perform, does not interrupt your sleep, and as long as you do it right, will have a 100% success rate.
> _
> ...



very interesting technique.
quick question: after you wake up, and keep your body motionless, what do you think about while returning to the dream? Are you focusing on anything in particular ?

----------


## Klace

Don&#39;t focus on anything in particular, Sleep paralysis can be a creepy stage, so concentrate on getting past that, if you have no creepy things in the SP stage, concentrate on becomig lucid, whatever will help you lay motionless, it shouldn&#39;t take long till you get in a lucid.

----------


## Snowy Egypt

> Sounds interesting. I&#39;ll try it and post the results tomorrow.[/b]



Same here&#33;&#33; I&#39;ve been looking for an easy technuique to try, and this might be it&#33;&#33; Of course I&#39;ll have to put the intention in my mind before bed. However on Saturdays I stay up til&#39; 1:00 (Trinity Blood, Bleach, Eureka 7), so I&#39;ll also have to do it on other nights where I go to bed at a normal time. (And I&#39;ll practice as well.)   ::dancingcow::

----------


## Klace

Everyone put a DEILD counter in their Signature, it&#39;s for study purposes on my side.
Also, thanks for the interest in the technique everyone, and thanks for the positive results&#33; :bravo: 

Question Time:





> Klace, I need to ask: which step is the most difficult for you? Is it recognizing when you wake up? Or to remember that you mustn&#39;t move? Or to become lucid?[/b]



The hardest part for me is to not move right away, it&#39;s instinct that I move right away when I wake up, but if I really tell myself and set the intention not to, it&#39;s not really a problem.
The rest is a piece of cake.

----------


## Malac Reborn

Lolz U Didnt Make This Tech. Its Been Very Very Public For Years Starting Up Even In Laberges Books. This Is Just Chaining Dreams As Told By For Yrs On Countless Sites Including This Site Multiple Times&#33; And The Sig? Lolz Clearly Sounds Like U Want Attention And Not Research. Btw Typing Is All Caps Cause Im On The Cellphone :smiley:

----------


## Pluto

> Lolz U Didnt Make This Tech. Its Been Very Very Public For Years Starting Up Even In Laberges Books. 
> [/b]



I&#39;ve had a read of the relavant chaper in the Laberge book "ETWOLD", "Falling Asleep Consciously", and the &#39;DEILD&#39; as the OP describes it is not covered. 

The closest he comes is when he was in the lab and did not want to physically move after awakening from a dream state so as not to interfere with the physiological recordings. He acknowledges that this was a contributing factor in more lucid dreams, but strangely does not mention this factor in his exersises.

----------


## Klace

> Lolz U Didnt Make This Tech. Its Been Very Very Public For Years Starting Up Even In Laberges Books. This Is Just Chaining Dreams As Told By For Yrs On Countless Sites Including This Site Multiple Times&#33; And The Sig? Lolz Clearly Sounds Like U Want Attention And Not Research. Btw Typing Is All Caps Cause Im On The Cellphone
> [/b]



I don&#39;t care for attention, I just would like to share my technique with other people so that they may have more Lucid Dreams, Research would of course find out if this does work for everyone who tries it out, weather they have to practice or not.
Yes it is chaining dreams, but a technique I made up myself with a month of research and experimentation, as for Pluto, they explained it pretty clearly.
You must be the one looking for the attention posting like that in here with no proof.

Keep on LD&#39;ing,
              Klace

----------


## Oneirity Rising

Quick question. I didn&#39;t know that you actually wake up after each dream at night. I&#39;m a pretty heavy sleeper, and I don&#39;t remember any such wakings.

My question is: how do people here go about waking up enough to do this technique? Do you just convince yourself before sleeping that you will wake up/become aware after every dream, and that when you do, you won&#39;t move? This seems like it would be the biggest roadblock for me, because I don&#39;t ever remember waking until I wake up in the morning.

I&#39;ll start trying to do this technique through auto-suggestion and see what happens. If anyone has any suggestions on ways of remembering or realizing that they&#39;re awake after each dream, I&#39;d love to hear it - the technique sounds very promising. Thanks in advance.

----------


## anomanderis

I started waking up after rem cycles when i told myself that i would remember my dreams and since it is easiest to remember dreams when i wake up from them, my mind obviously took the easiest route and started waking me up after every rem cycle.

----------


## Indecent Exposure

Well 2 techniques ahve always worked for me
USe auto suggestion
There is an excellent tutoial on it, called HILD
its used 2 icnrease dream recall, 
the other technique that worked for me was 3 gulps of water before bed, however, that wont work for this technique simpky because, when you wake up, you cant run to the toilet
I tried this technique last night, found mylsef back in the same dream, and still failed to become lucid
however, I see it as a staert... (nice technique)
Imran

----------


## Malac Reborn

Dont Have Proof? Just Simply Google Chaining Dreams, Dream Reentry And Etc And Some Even Have Scientific Backup, They Actully Did Do Research, And Read Some Good Ol Laberge. My Favorite D Reentry I Heard Was &#39;act Dead&#39;.

----------


## Klace

Did you read my last post?
I said that this technique is basically Dream Chaining but it&#39;s something I made up myself over a months time span, it&#39;s not my fault theres already a technique that is something like this somewhere else.

----------


## Indecent Exposure

> Dont Have Proof? Just Simply Google Chaining Dreams, Dream Reentry And Etc And Some Even Have Scientific Backup, They Actully Did Do Research, And Read Some Good Ol Laberge. My Favorite D Reentry I Heard Was &#39;act Dead&#39;.
> [/b]



Seriously the forum could do wihout people like you
Shut up and elave the therad
if yo wuant to take sometihng fro mthis thread
listen to the experiences of tohers and this erpsons technique and mould them to suit you
do that quitely or add something worth adding

wether or not he amde it up entirely, he has suggested an idea, he ahs broguht it  othe attention of a aa great deal of people, to whom it i fairly new
He has in doing so allowed a lot of people to ahve lucid dreams
and that is the purpose of this site
not for people like you to put a dampner on his and other peopels efforts
Come on man, get off his back


As i said before
Thank You Klace, i&#39;ll try YOUR technique again tonight, hopeuflly get some results.
=)

Imran

----------


## Dark_Merlin

Wow, as soon as I saw this technique yesterday I just knew it would be what took me off my dry spell.

So last night when I was in bed i wrote &#39;Stay still&#33;&#39; on my hand to grind it into my mind to remember (always works =P) 

The first couple of times I woke up I wriggled about and then realised &#39;Oh damn, stay still&#39; so those chances were ruined. 

But about the 4th-5th as it was closer to waking up I eased out of a dream and had my hands held to my chest and was lying on my back (I never sleep on my back o.O) and was very comfortable and instantly remembered to stay still.

After concentrating on a sound I have found relaxes me VERY easily (Australians should know, those little birds that make the bleep every second or so in the bush, hundreds of them make the noise, its tranquil to the extreme) and I was almost in the dream, when a kookaburra (another Australian bird) starts laughing its head off. >_< It woke me up.

I tried multiple other times during the night and failed, but I came close a couple of times. Im sure in a day or so ill have a lucid =)

----------


## Indecent Exposure

> Wow, as soon as I saw this technique yesterday I just knew it would be what took me off my dry spell.
> 
> So last night when I was in bed i wrote &#39;Stay still&#33;&#39; on my hand to grind it into my mind to remember (always works =P) 
> 
> The first couple of times I woke up I wriggled about and then realised &#39;Oh damn, stay still&#39; so those chances were ruined. 
> 
> But about the 4th-5th as it was closer to waking up I eased out of a dream and had my hands held to my chest and was lying on my back (I never sleep on my back o.O) and was very comfortable and instantly remembered to stay still.
> 
> After concentrating on a sound I have found relaxes me VERY easily (Australians should know, those little birds that make the bleep every second or so in the bush, hundreds of them make the noise, its tranquil to the extreme) and I was almost in the dream, when a kookaburra (another Australian bird) starts laughing its head off. >_< It woke me up.
> ...



congrats =D
its replies lyk this tht mean you should shut up Malac
and let our friend ehre work his amgic 
=D
Imran

----------


## metcalfracing

I&#39;ve been having awesome results with this one... I&#39;ve gotten lucid 4 times with this one since the thread began. This is a VERY good technique for those who can stay still.

----------


## Klace

I&#39;m glad with the positive results everyone&#33;
I&#39;ve been working around with this technique a little bit, and may have an update soon that will make it easier, but I&#39;m not confirming anything. >_>

----------


## Bonsay

It worked for me too. Though it wasn&#39;t a perfect example as I did your techinque douring a FA, so I WILDed in a dream. 
Thanks Klace&#33;&#33;
And eaven though people made up this techinque before, it doesn&#39;t mean it wasn&#39;t his idea.

----------


## Indecent Exposure

its unbleiable how many people this is working for
why not talk to one of the mods and make a full blown tutorial?
Imran

----------


## Dark_Merlin

Do you think combining this with the eye exercises would achieve faster & easier entering of dreams? I think that when you go to bed you should use both techniques, and then if you wake up during the night just stay completely still. I shall use this method tonight (5-6hrs from now) and report my results in the morning =)

----------


## Klace

Well, you could experiment with that, but you enter the dream extremely fast just laying there doing nothing.
If you have any positive results in doing that, I will add them to a new "Try This" section in the initial post.

~Klace

----------


## Wildman

Sounds interesting, but are you sure that everyone wakes up after every single dream cycle, but just doesn&#39;t remember it?

----------


## Oneirity Rising

> _Originally posted by Wildman_
> *Sounds interesting, but are you sure that everyone wakes up after every single dream cycle, but just doesn&#39;t remember it?*



I didn&#39;t know that everyone supposedly wakes up after each dream either until I read about this technique last night. But a little auto-suggestion as I was falling asleep helped me to become aware of waking up after at least three dreams during the night so that I could try it.

The technique itself didn&#39;t quite work, because I didn&#39;t wake up _enough_ or remember to stay still, but it seemed to prove that I do wake up after every dream, even if I don&#39;t remember unless I&#39;m trying to.

Plus, it was a huge boost to my dream recall - I distinctly remember three different dreams, when I usually only remember whatever I was dreaming about when I woke up.

----------


## BohmaN

I tried this weekend and it gave me hope that this could work. I woke  up, feeling somehow that it was pretty late in the morning, but still I remembered not to move. My body felt paralyzed somehow and I felt extremely relaxed, as though I could fall asleep fairly quickly. But I guess my mind wasn&#39;t as tired as my body was, since it took me about 5 minutes to fall asleep again (partly due to that the room was very lit up, and I find that disturbing). When I fell asleep I didn&#39;t become lucid instantly BUT I did DILD a little later in the dream&#33; Don&#39;t know though if that technique helped or not this time, but I think it could definately help if you&#39;re just a little more tired  :smiley: .

----------


## eclectic_dreamer

do you open your eyes at any stage? or do you wake from your dreams without opening them and just stay still until you slip into a lucid dream. 
This technique sounds very easy to do and looks fairly reliable..definitely giving it a try tonight when i wake from my dreams

----------


## ToadKings

Tonite I woke up and suddenly jolted for no reason and then remebered to just lay there. I was able to remeber my dream better but had diffucutly getting back to sleep. Maybe next time I wont move at all

----------


## Blueman18

> I was almost in the dream, when a kookaburra (another Australian bird) starts laughing its head off.[/b]



ahhahahhahah

----------


## Malac Reborn

..this is my last time on this topic....last time...This is Not His Technique........................whatever..dont care anymore

----------


## i_speel_good

This sounds great&#33; I may try it tonight.

----------


## amb

> Yep, you wake up about 6-7 times every night, you just fall back asleep so quickly that you don&#39;t remember ever having woken up.
> [/b]



is this 100%?&#33; are there any official reports of this... pretty crazy if it is.

----------


## frekinrican5

stop crying malac man fur real ur bogus topic was garbage and also yea klace this wokrs awsome i did this after i foudn ur topic and gave me my 2nd,3rd,4th lucid back to back so my hat is of to u   ::hug::  as for u malac   ::sniper::

----------


## Malac Reborn

> stop crying malac man fur real ur bogus topic was garbage and also yea klace this wokrs awsome i did this after i foudn ur topic and gave me my 2nd,3rd,4th lucid back to back so my hat is of to u   as for u malac  
> [/b]



stop crying? o0o get your priorities straight retard as what i was discussing about, wouldnt be surprised if you were the same guy who started this thread. *wastes time talking to someone inferior*.

----------


## carcharoth

I&#39;m really not good enough at realizing the few Seconds  i&#39;m waking after each dream.
Would anyone know a technique or a tip I could use in order to get better on this?

----------


## Bonsay

> stop crying? o0o get your priorities straight retard as what i was discussing about, wouldnt be surprised if you were the same guy who started this thread. *wastes time talking to someone inferior*.
> [/b]



Hey everybody we are inferior&#33;  ::roll::  
Says somebody who can&#39;t comprehend two different people having the same idea.

----------


## MindDaguerreotype

> I&#39;m really not good enough at realizing the few Seconds  i&#39;m waking after each dream.
> Would anyone know a technique or a tip I could use in order to get better on this?
> [/b]



Just repeat to yourself while falling asleep : "Tonight, I will awake after each of my dream". I could recall 3 or 4 dream periods by night this way. (Don&#39;t forget to do a RC each time, too.. this could be a false awakening  :wink2:  )

----------


## Klace

@Malac
   Do not post in here if you have nothing good to say, it&#39;s not impossible for two people to have the same idea, heres exactly how I, MYSELF came up with the technique.

About a month ago, I woke up in SP, (You can check all my posts, you&#39;ll find what I&#39;m talking about)
Then another time, I lay still after waking up and entered a non lucid dream.
Then I thought of combining the two together, staying still after waking up, getting to SP and becoming aware as you enter a Lucid. Then after a little while of roughing out the edges, I made this topic, you came along, you said you were posting only one last time, and then kept posting here, no one really cares what you have to say, the main thing is, that this is working for an amazing ammount of people.
Me? I think you&#39;re jealous of me for stealing your "thunder" of your 95% LD Tech.  :tongue2: 

~Klace

----------


## i_speel_good

Oh man&#33; I woke up this morning and moved (a little)
Then I remembered everything and stopped moving.
I was thinking the dream...
I broke the chain... :&#39;(

----------


## carcharoth

> Just repeat to yourself while falling asleep : "Tonight, I will awake after each of my dream". I could recall 3 or 4 dream periods by night this way. (Don&#39;t forget to do a RC each time, too.. this could be a false awakening  )
> [/b]



Thanks mate i didn&#39;t thought that. Even if i&#39;ve read it many times   ::-P: 
I will try to Deild tonight ,  if i succeed with FILD/realize the few secons.^_^

P.S. Your avatar rocks ^^


@Klace , if this technique is really  yours , stop trying to prove yourself to Malac.
Its his problem ,  not yours. He is not a cop and most definitely he is not your mother.
We are all greatfull to you who shared this technique with us and answering all our questions with success.
Even if it was Buddha who made this technique , i&#39;m still greatfull *to you*.^_^


@malac , You made your point mate. Everyone here knows what you think , you&#39;ve said it twice already.
To tell you the thruth , you might be right , Klace might have copied pasted this tachnique.
But then again , you might be wrong.
And today when i go to sleep , I would rather try the Deild  , than thinking whether you are right or wrong.
And if one day the original creator comes here and complain i will tell him that you told us from the very beginning.
Try to focusing on the technique&#39;s tutorial you promised^_^
I hope that it will be a "kickass" tech.

----------


## Klace

Thank you for your post, Carcharoth.
I will stop talking to Malac, and everyone else, just ignore him if he posts here, please leave all discussion in this topic relevant to the technique itself.
I am more interested in the success of the technique over a different amount of people then I am in the original origin of this technique.
I&#39;ll just leave it at: I never heard of this technique before I made the topic, I made this technique all by myself, I will call it a coincidence if a similar one already exists.

Awaiting many results over night,
                                             Klace

PS: If you have any important questions, ask here or PM me, if you have any suggestions, PM me, I will add a "DEILD Variations" sections to the initial post if you can provide me with a technique to help in accomplishing a DEILD.

----------


## andy360

awesome technique, works really well. Its similar to this one:

http://www.dreamviews.com/forum/inde...showtopic=7126

but you have differences, for example your technique uses non lucid dreams as a start point, and you&#39;ve also told us to remain completely still as the dream fades, instead of waiting till it ends then remaining still. 

Regardless your technique is great, and when combined with a few others it has an almost 100% success rate. 

 :yumdumdoodledum:  :yumdumdoodledum:  :yumdumdoodledum:

----------


## Malac Reborn

> @Malac
>    Do not post in here if you have nothing good to say, it&#39;s not impossible for two people to have the same idea, heres exactly how I, MYSELF came up with the technique.
> 
> About a month ago, I woke up in SP, (You can check all my posts, you&#39;ll find what I&#39;m talking about)
> Then another time, I lay still after waking up and entered a non lucid dream.
> Then I thought of combining the two together, staying still after waking up, getting to SP and becoming aware as you enter a Lucid. Then after a little while of roughing out the edges, I made this topic, you came along, you said you were posting only one last time, and then kept posting here, no one really cares what you have to say, the main thing is, that this is working for an amazing ammount of people.
> Me? I think you&#39;re jealous of me for stealing your "thunder" of your 95% LD Tech. 
> 
> ~Klace
> [/b]




1. The ppl&#39;s tech u stole obviously care what im talking about. 2. My thunder? wth? jealous of you..... pleaseeeeeee. Now your wayy out of your league. ( I looove being cool on forum weee it makes me sooo happpyy to make frieends on herree * all sarcasm*) 3. If someone prompts me a question or comment i will obvious answer right back. 4. noone really cares what i say? i heard that from someone in the 1st grade before? well, im happy now....dont care...

----------


## Klace

Did I hear something? Oh it&#39;s just the wind....

In regards to the technique, I&#39;ve been getting very nice PM&#39;s from people, most of which want me to make a tutorial for the tutorial section, I will do that, so have some patience in that field.
Though I can&#39;t really get more explanitory than the initial post. I will try to make a tutorial out of it so that everyone can try my technique.
I&#39;m awaiting more results though&#33; It is a new day.

~Klace

----------


## Adanac

Alright, I could&#39;ve tried this this morning at like 3. But the dream that I remembered (I hadn&#39;t moved yet) was so absolutly awesome that I didn&#39;t want to forget any of it so I wrote it down. I might give it a shot tonight though.

----------


## i_speel_good

Oh, man&#33; I had the PERFECT chance to DEILD but I was bored to stay still.
What&#39;s the maximum time till re-sleep?

----------


## metcalfracing

There isn&#39;t one. Just whenever you wake up. I have done it with an afternoon nap.

----------


## LucidMusic

I attempted to DEILD again last night, and all I can say is that it is an EXTREMELY powerful technique.  First I saw imagery of a blurry circle, then it started spinning to form a ring.  I started shaking rather violently, and then finally I was pulled legs first to the ceiling.  Yes, this was a hallucination.  I was so scared that I think the terror was probably another hallucination in itself.  Afterwards I just dreamed about it in two false awakenings, but i wasn&#39;t lucid.

Are there techniques for facilitating the transition to a lucid dream with some control and stability?  Help me out here Klace...

P.S. The described effects were those of "Hypnagogic" sensations, and in this case, the most rare and intense of these sensations.

----------


## anomanderis

if you look at the tutorials section, you will see a dream re-entry thread that talks about 2 ways to enter lucidity: WILD and VILD. I tend to use VILD, since it is much quicker and really cool.

----------


## Indecent Exposure

The opne qustion I have about this method is
isnt everybody elses dream recall being damaged, bcus bieng still means you dont write down your dreams
hence you dont remember them aswell?
my dream journal has been fairly empty since I started this.
Imran

----------


## Dark_Merlin

My dream journal has been empty for months.

When you know you have to get up to go to work/school make sure you write the last dreams you can remember down, even if it&#39;s not much you&#39;ll get used to having to remember the last one and remember it alot  :smiley:

----------


## Klace

I don&#39;t have a dream journal, I remember my dreams whenever I had them perfectly, so theres no need to write them down, yes of course this technique would make you not able to write down the dream you just had, unless you failed the DEILD, but of course if it works, you will have a Lucid to write down when you wake up, and you can write down the dream you had before, it should still be fresh in your mind.

----------


## metcalfracing

There are more benefits to dream Journaling than just increased recall. I keep one and always remember mine.

----------


## Klace

Well maybe a dream journal is something I should take up.

~Klace

----------


## Oneirity Rising

> _Originally posted by imran p_
> *isnt everybody elses dream recall being damaged, bcus bieng still means you dont write down your dreams
> hence you dont remember them aswell?*



I&#39;ve been doing this for four or five days now, and it&#39;s been the opposite for me. I usually only remember one dream per night, but with this I&#39;ve been able to get two or three. I don&#39;t really have a sense of _when_ they happened, just the order in which they happened. But I&#39;ve always had fairly good recall quality, if not quantity, so it may be different for other people.

----------


## Klace

Another upside to this, I guess.  :tongue2:

----------


## metcalfracing

I&#39;m depressed, my record with you technique is now 7/2 (W/L).
I woke up this morning and remembered not to move in time, I instantly got that numb feeling, but my arm was underneath me and I worried about sleeping on it, so I had to move. Still, 7 lucids and 2 fails is great.

----------


## BohmaN

THIS TECHNIQUE OWNS&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&  #33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&  #33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&  #33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&  #33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&  #33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&  #33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;
WORKS ALMOST EVERY SINGLE TIME&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&  #33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&  #33;&#33;&#33;&#33;
2 LUCIDS TONIGHT THANKS TO THIS TECHNIQUE&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&  #33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&  #33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;

Btw the person that I had sex with in my LD last night has the computer right beside me and she doesn&#39;t know ANYTHING ABOUT IT. IT&#39;S WONDERFUL&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33; MOHAHAHAHHAHAH

----------


## Klace

Hahahaha, Nice.
Glad to see it&#39;s working for you.
And for Metalfracing, only two fails is still great, really great.
After doing this for a long time, it&#39;s alot easier for me to do WILD, I tried in the middle of the night last night, and I succeeded in WILD in less than a minute.

----------


## Indecent Exposure

Klace as the creator of this method I really could do with sum help
Well ive been trying it with promsing reuslts and sum very near lucidty
but th issue is as soon as i wake up i move
is there any way I could avoid that?
also my dream journal is taking a whacking.
Imran

----------


## Klace

Hmm... I can&#39;t really help with that, it is up to you to teach yourself not to move, all though try not moving much when you wake up from a dream, and just staying still then, with some near lucidity experiences, it will take a little time on your part to train yourself not to move, that ability just came to me easily so I did not have much experience training for it, try setting your intentions before you go to sleep.

----------


## LucidDreamGod

I havn&#39;t tryed this yet, been sick for the past few days, and everytime I wake up I need to blow my noise, I really think I can train myself to stay still everytime I wake up, hopefully I can do wild and have ld&#39;s the rest of the night, just keep going back in when I wake up.

To clear this up is it Klace&#39;s method, yes it is chaining lucids usualy involve having a DILD first and then waking, up doing MILD and going back to sleep.

----------


## Klace

Thank you for that, LDG.
I wish you the best of luck with the technique, being sick always sucks, but when you get better and try this out you could LD all you want with some practice.
I&#39;m not taking too much time to post, because my school blocks everything, there are things I wish to say about DEILD, but I will do that when I get home, I don&#39;t want to type a long post, and it get blocked and lost in the process because of my stupid school. (They blocked Google, believe it or not)

----------


## LucidDreamGod

> Thank you for that, LDG.
> I wish you the best of luck with the technique, being sick always sucks, but when you get better and try this out you could LD all you want with some practice.
> I&#39;m not taking too much time to post, because my school blocks everything, there are things I wish to say about DEILD, but I will do that when I get home, I don&#39;t want to type a long post, and it get blocked and lost in the process because of my stupid school. (They blocked Google, believe it or not)
> [/b]



My school has qouta time, which means every 5 pages I go to or so, I have to click on quota time again, sometimes I&#39;ll type out a long post and it will be randomly deleted.

Your school blocks google, lol thats stupid, mine blocks Ld4all under "Cults" I&#39;m glad they didn&#39;t block this site.

Yeah I got a few questions, but I&#39;ve got to make sure there not already answered.

Wow, I just thought of somthing this could serously help out my DDILD, I might actualy gain experience from doing it to make it easier when I&#39;m awake.

incase it doesn&#39;t go through just copy it and post it again.

I do have a question, have you seen an increase in accuracy the more you use DEILD or have you always had the same likely hood that you&#39;ll wake up with out moving.

----------


## metcalfracing

I, personally, have gotten better with it.

----------


## Adanac

> THIS TECHNIQUE OWNS&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&  #33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&  #33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&  #33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&  #33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&  #33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&  #33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;
> WORKS ALMOST EVERY SINGLE TIME&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&  #33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&  #33;&#33;&#33;&#33;
> 2 LUCIDS TONIGHT THANKS TO THIS TECHNIQUE&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&  #33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&  #33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;
> 
> Btw the person that I had sex with in my LD last night has the computer right beside me and she doesn&#39;t know ANYTHING ABOUT IT. IT&#39;S WONDERFUL&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33; MOHAHAHAHHAHAH
> [/b]



HAHA that&#39;s great&#33;


I NEED to try this method&#33;

----------


## Ev

First of all, stop bickering over whose technique that is. At best it is LaBerge&#39;s technique, but most likely it&#39;s just a general technique like WILD. I&#39;ve first stumbled on this technique in 2004 and was trying to promote it ever since. But I believe I was the one who coined the term "Dream Reentry", cause this is how it can be explained... Dream Reentry Tutorial

I&#39;ve first experienced the technique a couple weeks after listening to LaBerge&#39;s hypnotic tape. One of suggestions he says goes like this: "You may reenter any dream that you wish or create any dream that you wish"... And one day I just did. That was the starting point. Look for "Trance induction of Lucid dreams Daytime/Bedtime" if you want to improve your chances. (I&#39;m not exactly sure of the name of that track/cd)

Let me summarize my experiences/highlights of this technique: 

-First of all, remember that this is a technique, so you have to put effort into it. It&#39;s not just falling asleep after waking up. It is conditioning your body and mind (although somewhat simple) so you can fall asleep consciously. If you didnt put effort in the technique, dont say that you&#39;ve failed - you just didnt try. 

-It requires attention and can be performed many times a night

-It works best after a few hours of sleep

-You may reenter just about any dream that ended prematurely or close to the end. Some dreams just run out of juice and are very hard to reenter. 

-Reentering lucid dreams is easier because you may catch the awakening moment easier

-The main thing about this technique is confidence and faith. It may take 30 seconds, 1 minute or 5 minutes. Many times I gave up trying and fell asleep nonlucidly within couple minutes of trying. Just lay there, not moving and just focus on the last scene of a faded dream or an intimately familiar dreamscape. Even if you dont feel anything after a long time, just do a RC on the digital clock. Several times I&#39;ve found myself in the exact same bed but in a dream. 

-When trying the technique you NEED to focus on some specific image. Without focus you will just fall asleep or will appear in a random dreamscape. It is also much harder to detect the onset of the dream (it is not like WILD at all. It is very soft, no transition phase whatsoever, images "phase" around you, first being ethereal then becoming solid) < this is the most common onset I experience. I used to have WILDs when I just started experiment with the technique, then they were gone. 
Back on topic of focus: when you are focusing on an image (be it your common dreamscape or the last scene of a faded dream) you are able to distinguish between the reality and a dream. Once you appear in the scene you were visualizing you are INSTANTLY lucid. It DOESNT matter what the setup/dream scenario is. If you catch the dream onset, you are lucid no matter what. Just be careful, it takes a few moments for the image to become solid and for you to obtain a "dream body" - before that you are like a point of awareness, but as the dream solidifies you obtain a body. 

-Knowing that you can "reenter" just about any dream gives you confidence and removes anxiety of waking up from your dreams, allowing for LONGER and better LDs... 

-When trying this technique you may become a "Lucid God" - I&#39;ve been one for about a month - LDs every night, multiple LDs each night, multiple reentries of any given LD... It is like a snowball... Confidence induces more LDs, more LDs boost your confidence.  Combine this technique with "Non Induction" technique and you may easily experience it.  The problem is - after such easy technique there&#39;s little motivation to try something else, and if something breaks the cycle, it is hard to get back in the cycle, as you are so used to easy effortless LDs....  You may also stop practicing techniques you were doing before, cause they seem so "weak"... 

-This technique can be used to gain enormous amount of control over the dream content - you can reenter a dream from within a dream while changing the dreamscape. For example I&#39;ve teleported, overcome movement impedement obstacles (like force wind) and removed enemies from within dreamscapes... All you have to do is focus on the dream scene you are in, imagine the change and shift your perception from the scene that is around you to the scene in your mind...  This once again gives you a boost of confidence in your LD control abilities, and more confidence = more control. 



What we have here is a mega technique with a great potential for improvement - think of how many WILD induction methods there are? With many people trying this technique it can be greatly improved.... What we should do is spread the word, and think of spinoffs and improvements for this technique.... If not you, then your friend may come up with a way to make this even easier. It would also help to motivate people to do this technique if it gets the same publicity as WILD or DILD... 

I myself have been practicing it on and off for a long time now, and my advise would be - DONT STOP once you get your results, otherwise you will break the cycle described above.

----------


## Ev

I must give credit to Klace. You&#39;ve succeeded where many have failed. Not only did you realize the potential of the technique, but you&#39;ve created enough publicity around it to make this thread go to 8 pages... I&#39;ve never got more than a couple replies...

----------


## Klace

Thank you for your two posts, one incredibly filled with information on the upsides and information on this technique&#33;
I only have a feeling that this topic will get longer as people practice it, and master it.
If anyone made a similar technique like this in the past, such as LaBerge, I am fine with that, and I am fine with you saying it&#39;s not mine, however, I made this all by myself, experimenting on my own, and I am proud of that, I just want to share my technique with the public.

----------


## BohmaN

> First of all, stop bickering over whose technique that is. At best it is LaBerge&#39;s technique, but most likely it&#39;s just a general technique like WILD. I&#39;ve first stumbled on this technique in 2004 and was trying to promote it ever since. But I believe I was the one who coined the term "Dream Reentry", cause this is how it can be explained... Dream Reentry Tutorial
> 
> I&#39;ve first experienced the technique a couple weeks after listening to LaBerge&#39;s hypnotic tape. One of suggestions he says goes like this: "You may reenter any dream that you wish or create any dream that you wish"... And one day I just did. That was the starting point. Look for "Trance induction of Lucid dreams Daytime/Bedtime" if you want to improve your chances. (I&#39;m not exactly sure of the name of that track/cd)
> 
> Let me summarize my experiences/highlights of this technique: 
> 
> -First of all, remember that this is a technique, so you have to put effort into it. It&#39;s not just falling asleep after waking up. It is conditioning your body and mind (although somewhat simple) so you can fall asleep consciously. If you didnt put effort in the technique, dont say that you&#39;ve failed - you just didnt try. 
> 
> -It requires attention and can be performed many times a night
> ...



Nice post I agree with everything you say.
But what about lying still after waking up from a dream. I find it hard sometimes to get focused immediately, but as you say, if you were to re-enter a lucid it&#39;s much easier since you are somewhat prepared for the awakening. Any tips on that?

----------


## i_speel_good

I just blew out another perfect chance for a DEILD.

----------


## Bushido

Great technique&#33;&#33; i can&#39;t wait till I fully master it.

As for your schools blocking websites use torpark http://www.torrify.com/software_torpark.html
put it on your usb and you can get on any site you like  ::content::  .

Bushido  ::ninja::

----------


## Ev

> Nice post I agree with everything you say.
> But what about lying still after waking up from a dream. I find it hard sometimes to get focused immediately, but as you say, if you were to re-enter a lucid it&#39;s much easier since you are somewhat prepared for the awakening. Any tips on that?[/b]



When your lucid dream fades you are instantly aware that you woke up. You dont even have to move or do anything. Just close your eyes and start to reenter the dream immidiately. It takes a lot less time for your body to fall asleep and thus you will be more successful.

I used to tell myself in lucid dreams that I will reenter the dream when it fades. Pretty much my usual "I"m dreaming now" thought looked like "I"m dreaming now and I will reenter the dream when it fades" < that was quite successful, just dont reenter the dream more than 5-6 times or you may forget a lot.

I used to do affirmations like "Tonight I  will wake up after every dream and attempt to reenter every dream that I wake up from". One affirmation doesnt work, you gotta do that for a week or two and you&#39;ll feel the effect.

----------


## BohmaN

> When your lucid dream fades you are instantly aware that you woke up. You dont even have to move or do anything. Just close your eyes and start to reenter the dream immidiately. It takes a lot less time for your body to fall asleep and thus you will be more successful.
> 
> I used to tell myself in lucid dreams that I will reenter the dream when it fades. Pretty much my usual "I"m dreaming now" thought looked like "I"m dreaming now and I will reenter the dream when it fades" < that was quite successful, just dont reenter the dream more than 5-6 times or you may forget a lot.
> 
> I used to do affirmations like "Tonight I  will wake up after every dream and attempt to reenter every dream that I wake up from". One affirmation doesnt work, you gotta do that for a week or two and you&#39;ll feel the effect.
> [/b]



Perhaps I wasn&#39;t clear enough, but what I meant was how do you remember to lay still after awakening from an ORDINARY dream? You mentioned the affirmations, I&#39;ll try that, thanks... any other tips? Re-entering lucids I&#39;ve got no problems with  :smiley:

----------


## Adanac

Alright, well I tried this last night, and woke up many times in the night. Unfortunatly, I only realized I was awake after I moved. Except the last time I succeded in waking up without moving, but it was 11:00 in the morning, and very bright out, so I never got into SP. Ah well, the potential for this technique is increadable, I&#39;ll keep on truckin.

----------


## Klace

I added a tips section, I experimented with some stuff to make this technique give you more chances for a Lucid, by teaching yourself to remember awakening after every dream.
But Chances are if you do not move, the DEILD will work, and there won&#39;t be a need for any of these tips.
Good for the people who are still having trouble staying still.
Don&#39;t drop the practice of staying still for the tips though&#33;
Still try your hardest in staying still to perform a DEILD&#33;

----------


## LucidDreamGod

I woke up several times without moving and went straight to SP, the problem is I think I wake up into a false awakening everytime I do this, but it doesn&#39;t bother me because it does get me lucids pretty good, like I&#39;ll be right at the end of a dream when I relize I&#39;m waking up, Is it normal to not beable to sense your body apon awakening, like your just in a black void and can&#39;t feel the bed.

----------


## Klace

> I woke up several times without moving and went straight to SP, the problem is I think I wake up into a false awakening everytime I do this, but it doesn&#39;t bother me because it does get me lucids pretty good, like I&#39;ll be right at the end of a dream when I relize I&#39;m waking up, Is it normal to not beable to sense your body apon awakening, like your just in a black void and can&#39;t feel the bed.
> [/b]



For me, when I exit a dream and don&#39;t move, I sense my actual body perfectly, because when in SP, I vibrate violently, which of course I can feel, I&#39;m sure it&#39;s different for each person, but I can sense my body when I wake up from a dream perfectly.
If I were to realize I was waking up while the dream fades out, sometimes I would be stuck in a black void, and my bed isn&#39;t there, but I am still aware of my body via the vibrating.

----------


## BohmaN

Klace, do you feel SP every time? I don&#39;t... =P Any explanation to that?

----------


## Klace

Well it&#39;s different for everyone, much like WILD.
Some people may have SP more than others, some may not have it at all.
Some may have more intense SP while others may have less intense SP.

----------


## Ev

> Perhaps I wasn&#39;t clear enough, but what I meant was how do you remember to lay still after awakening from an ORDINARY dream? You mentioned the affirmations, I&#39;ll try that, thanks... any other tips? Re-entering lucids I&#39;ve got no problems with 
> [/b]



Hmm, how should I explain that. It is ok slightly adjust your position, just dont start tossing and turning all over the place. The focusing on an image technique helps to avoid thinking of moving.  It is important to remain sleepy. That means dont jump to full awareness. You only need enough awareness to accomplish two things - realize that you are awake and think of some scene you want to reenter. More complicated scenes will make you more awake. You will become fully lucid as the dream settles in. 





> I woke up several times without moving and went straight to SP, the problem is I think I wake up into a false awakening everytime I do this, but it doesn&#39;t bother me because it does get me lucids pretty good, like I&#39;ll be right at the end of a dream when I relize I&#39;m waking up, Is it normal to not beable to sense your body apon awakening, like your just in a black void and can&#39;t feel the bed.
> [/b]



Yes, it is ok. The main idea is to realize that the dream has ended, so you may perform the technique. It works both from the real and  false awakenings, except in the case of false awakening you will drift off to some random dream if you give up trying, so do a RC once you give up trying. 

The dream that you reenter will be random if you dont do anything during reentry and just lay still. In your case you have FAs, which is ok/good. If you think of the last scene of a faded dream OR an intimately familiar location (For example sitting in your room, but NOT laying on your bed) you will reenter that location. The simpler the location the easier it is to reenter. Also, the simple and familiar location is easier to focus on and your mind fills in the details, so there&#39;s no "What&#39;s on that table? / What&#39;s down that street? /etc" kind of questions. 

I&#39;ve tried experimenting with imaginary locations (such as white room with a box in the middle, but that didnt work... At least for me appearing indoors is easier than outside. 

It is also important to be able to differentiate between your current situation and the location that you are reentering. For example imagining yourself laying in your bed is a bad idea, as you wont be able to tell if you are dreaming or awake unless you do a RC. 

You have to be prepared for anything, because sometimes you phase in a dream "in the middle of an action". For example if I&#39;m reentering a dream of a classroom there may be a test going on and the teacher may yell at me. I&#39;m prepared for that and I ignore the teacher and leave the classroom to have fun. 


And one more thing - it helps if you link your "reentry point" to a dreamsign. For example I use a classroom from my first school  that is many thousands miles away. If I ever find myself in that classroom I  realize that I&#39;m dreaming. Therefore the reentry is almost 99% successful - If I fail to realize the moment when I shift into the setting I catch it as my dreamsign a few moments later. 

If you find a location/dreamscape that you are comfortable with reentering it will be a lot easier to accomplish.

----------


## carcharoth

I&#39;m making some affirmations just before i sleep for three night now , but i can&#39;t realize the waking after a dream (i didn&#39;t even know it exists in normal dreams before this thread).
Do you have any tips on affirmations? Or a good tutorial maybe?
Thanks

----------


## metcalfracing

my record is now 8/3... woke up, did technique, it worked. Then, I woke up later, did the technique and laid there for a long time, but couldn&#39;t fall back asleep. I was in my eleventh hour of sleep at that time, though.

----------


## Klace

8/3 is really good.
And I thank you Ev for coming into this topic and giving your advice to everyone regarding this technique&#33;

----------


## Adanac

Almost got into SP last night with this technique.  :smiley:   There was less vibrations than normal, but more sounds. Very loud ones. I wasn&#39;t really going anywhere, but then I remembered Ev&#39;s post about the plank of wood, so I focus on a computer screen, with a listing of dreams on it. And I focus on one and started to go into SP. Then my dog stepped on my nuts and I woke up fully.  ::roll::

----------


## Malac Reborn

In My Days Of Chaiming, I Was Always Interrupted By My Fan In The Summer In The Middle Of Reenty And Couldnt Do It. Did Sound Like Music Or Related Bother Any1 Or Is It Just Me?

----------


## LucidDreamGod

> In My Days Of Chaiming, I Was Always Interrupted By My Fan In The Summer In The Middle Of Reenty And Couldnt Do It. Did Sound Like Music Or Related Bother Any1 Or Is It Just Me?
> [/b]



I&#39;m worried I will have the same problem, because I have a fan as well, I really like sleeping with a fan on though, it&#39;s very relaxing.

----------


## Adanac

Chances are if you find the fan relaxing, it won&#39;t disturb you. It&#39;ll probably help.

----------


## LucidDreamGod

> Chances are if you find the fan relaxing, it won&#39;t disturb you. It&#39;ll probably help.
> [/b]



It may, I find I can block out sounds if I just try to zone out.

----------


## Ev

Affirmations are tricky. It takes a long time to feel the effect and adjust the affirmation properly. I personally use a list of my dreamsigns + common RCs. For example I would say that "If I ever find myself in a particular classroom I will always and instantly become aware that I"m dreaming", "If I ever experience a strong or weird emotion/see something bizzare I will instantly perform a RC", etc.  Then I go over a list of 3 RCs: "If I ever look at a digital clock and see it change/black out/act weird I will instantly realize that I&#39;m dreaming", then I go over the light switch RC, and then over the text RC. It takes only a couple minutes. 
For more effect you may want to say these affirmation every time you go lay in bed - so if you woke up in the middle of the night and went to the bathroom, repeat the affirmations once you get back. It gets annoying sometimes, but it gets your mind focused on lucid dreaming. 


Lol, I dont remember posting about a plank of wood. 



And yes, this technique works well in the middle of the night, best if you go to sleep early. Reentering the dreams after 9-10 hours of sleep is tricky. For example I start seeing fragmented dreams that are like 10-15 minutes long, then I wake up, look at the clock and drift off again. This is a good time to reenter dreams, but it is hard to do if the light is shining in your room, there&#39;s noise outside, etc... 


As for WILD - you may experience the genuine WILD onset, but I wouldnt count on it if you are trying the focus on the image thingie.

----------


## Adanac

> Lol, I dont remember posting about a plank of wood. 
> [/b]



Haha, I swear I remember you posting that you focused on a plank of wood as you enter the dream, and when you got in you were looking at a fence. I mean, I checked and I didn&#39;t find it, but I still swear you did.   ::content::   Whatever, It seems like a good idea to me&#33;  ::bigteeth::

----------


## Ev

Nah, I dont use planks of wood.
I use familiar rooms and doorways. Sometimes I&#39;m aware, but cant remember which location i"m supposed to use or the last reentry on that location failed. So I randomly select an image that is intimately familiar (like my old appartment, my grandmas house, my summer house, my old school, etc) and focus on it. Familiar rooms/doorways work good cause they are easier for the mind to recreate.

----------


## carcharoth

> The first time i did it, i imagined a plank of wood and after some 10 or so seconds i was looking at one&#33;  
> [/b]



Here is the plank  :tongue2: 


Last night before i went to bed i did again my affirmations but this time i was doing it for about 20 minutes in more than one way.
I wrote them Down , i was saying them loudly  and i entered them in a subliminal program.
And it really worked.
I woke up 3 times after a dream , i had a great recall at the morning(i&#39;m the worst recaller) and today i was performing all day RCs(i always forget them).
Although i couldn&#39;t perform a Deild it was a great step for me.
Today i might even succeed ^_^

----------


## Adanac

> Here is the plank 
> [/b]



Ah there we go&#33;&#33;&#33; I knew I saw it somewhere lol.  ::content:: 

EDIT: Going to bed soon&#33; That means a LD. At the rate I&#39;ve been getting better with this technique, I&#39;m due.&#092;

THANK YOU FOR THIS TECHNIQUE&#33;

----------


## lupo7

Ok, reporting results...

I was lazy for a long time to try this technique properly but I did last night.

I managed to stay still after waking from a dream. Few seconds later I wasnt sleepy all, I didn&#39;t want to sleep anymore, but I continue to stay still. But there was somthing strange but couldn&#39;t figure out what. Then it stroke me, I was asleep and dreaming that I m still there waiting to fall asleep&#33; I did a reality check and I was dreaming&#33;

That was cool, I didn&#39;t return to my dream but I was lucid anyway in a kind of false wakening. This lucid didn&#39;t last but it a good start, I m going to test this method more.

So DEILD:1 so far  :tongue2:

----------


## Adanac

> Ok, reporting results...
> 
> I was lazy for a long time to try this technique properly but I did last night.
> 
> I managed to stay still after waking from a dream. Few seconds later I wasnt sleepy all, I didn&#39;t want to sleep anymore, but I continue to stay still. But there was somthing strange but couldn&#39;t figure out what. Then it stroke me, I was asleep and dreaming that I m still there waiting to fall asleep&#33; I did a reality check and I was dreaming&#33;
> 
> That was cool, I didn&#39;t return to my dream but I was lucid anyway in a kind of false wakening. This lucid didn&#39;t last but it a good start, I m going to test this method more.
> 
> So DEILD:1 so far 
> [/b]



Actually, I think that&#39;s what happened to me... I did the tech, and got into SP. While the vibrations and sounds were going on I couldn&#39;t move, but then they stopped and so I assumed that I just didn&#39;t get into SP. I should have done a RC, I wasn&#39;t even tired anymore after they stopped&#33;  :Sad:

----------


## Klace

Oh, Interesting&#33; 
I should add this into the first post, I don&#39;t know why I never thought of that before.

That happened to me a few times last night, now I know I should do a Reality Check when it does happen  :tongue2:

----------


## metcalfracing

I didn&#39;t get a chance to try it today, I&#39;m afraid.

----------


## Adanac

> Oh, Interesting&#33; 
> I should add this into the first post, I don&#39;t know why I never thought of that before.
> 
> That happened to me a few times last night, now I know I should do a Reality Check when it does happen 
> [/b]



I know, when I read Lupo&#39;s post I was like,   :Eek:   Ah crap&#33; Oh well, I will give it another shot tonight.

----------


## Klace

This technique seriously makes WILD alot easier.
I tried WILD in the middle of the night last night, and got to SP right away, less than a minute
At school so don&#39;t want to post alot, might not go through.
Try WILD after doing this though, I would like to get some results on that.
If anyone easily did WILD while learning DEILD, that&#39;s why&#33;

~Klace

----------


## Volcon

a few quick questions...


1. Alarm clocks have never woke me up so the only time i record my dreams are in the morning, can this be done in the morning? if not how can i wake myself up in the night.


2. When i do wake up from a dream i automaticly open my eyes, will this effect if my body still thinks im dreaming?

----------


## Ev

1.It is possible to do in the morning if you still feel sleepy. If you usually wake up in the morning refreshed and get out of bed right away then you might not have much success. 

2. Yes, if you open your eyes your chances of success would be lower. If you open your eyes and see morning light your chances would be even less. 

The best time to do reentery is at night when it is dark outside. If you got to do a RC, do so with one eye rather than both. It is important to be able to fall back asleep fast when trying to do this technique, so you will reenter a dream rather than start a new one.

----------


## Klace

> a few quick questions...
> 1. Alarm clocks have never woke me up so the only time i record my dreams are in the morning, can this be done in the morning? if not how can i wake myself up in the night.
> 2. When i do wake up from a dream i automaticly open my eyes, will this effect if my body still thinks im dreaming?
> [/b]



1. If you want to wake yourself up in the night, set an alarm for every time you are in an REM State.
Of course it will most likely jolt you awake, but your body may become accustomed to waking up at these times and you may be more likely to perform a DEILD in the middle of the night.
You CAN Do a DEILD in the morning when you wake up, it is possible if you are still tired, which you most likely would be

2. Sometimes the waking up point is easier to catch and sometimes it&#39;s not.
When it&#39;s not you would open your eyes right away, but if you do, you must shut them promptly and keep them shut, if you are incredibly tired it may still work, it lowers your chances however.
It would lower chance of a Lucid to like 70%, and as Ev said, if light greeted your eyes, maybe down to a 40-50% chance of an LD.

----------


## metcalfracing

Haha... I got another, this morning. Right after my lucid dream about "The Rocky Horror Picture Show"... What? We were doing the time warp&#33;... but ya... I made sure I stayed still when I woke up, then I fell right back into the song&#33; It was awsome... Best song ever&#33;

----------


## Klace

Hah....I actually failed a DEILD today.
Well it just goes to show you, no method is perfect, but it still works&#33;  :tongue2:

----------


## metcalfracing

Ya... I got put in the 5 percentile, rofl.

----------


## lupo7

> Hah....I actually failed a DEILD today.
> Well it just goes to show you, no method is perfect, but it still works&#33; 
> [/b]



I failed too tonight. I think I m starting to concentrate too much to what I m going to do, or I m too excited from my previous results, and I cant get to sleep. I trainned my self to stay still but minutes passes and I couldn&#39;t sleep anymore, because of the excitement or maybe because had enaugh sleep.

Maybe we need a particular thought to consentrate so we can sleep in a matter of seconds. Thinking the last scene of the dream I woke from didn&#39;t work for me  :Sad:

----------


## Klace

I usually don&#39;t concentrate on anything....
Allthough, here is my surefire way to do a DEILD, I came up with this alternate technique the other day:


1. Get up when you normally do (Best on weekends because of school and whatnot)
2. Stay up for three hours, if you&#39;re tired, that&#39;s great, have a shower, eat some breakfast, and relax on a chair
3. After three hours have passed, you will get up from your chair, and go to your actual bed.
4. Do the usual thing, go back to sleep, and dream. (I remember all dreams I have by doing this)
5. Perform DEILD upon awakening.
6. Your body will be so tired, even if you open your eyes and move, you should still be able to make it to a LD.

No proof that this works except on me.
Try it out on the weekends or weekdays&#33;
Good Luck

It must be the longer REM periods your body has later on that makes this possible


Edit: lol&#33; I found it funny that if you search "Lucid Dream Re entry" on google, my topic comes up  :tongue2:

----------


## Pluto

perhaps someone can put together a very short MP3 with a shorn connery type voice modified with a slightly robotic and echo room effect saying "Remain Perfectly Still...". Then set it up as an alarm clock MP3 - to go off say 6 hours after sleeping.

After being awoken by this message, you will automatically be reminded to remain still, therefore helping achieve the DEILD

----------


## metcalfracing

... but you&#39;ll still have to roll over and turn it off...

----------


## Klace

Not if it&#39;s a short MP3 file, then it will end and you can still remain motionless.

----------


## Pluto

> ... but you&#39;ll still have to roll over and turn it off...
> [/b]



just one sort phrase and it stops. by the time you wake its finished. the volume would need to be adjusted to just wake you up without being loud enough to scare the sleep out of you.

if someone has got a good, authorative, shorn connery type voice recording ill do the MP3.

----------


## Folqueraine

Hey, I&#39;m not the first one to say that I know, but this technique is great&#33; It didn&#39;t actually work for me but this is the closest I have been to a consciously induced LD (I only had DILDs before) I found it very easy to keep still when I woke up from my dream this morning, but I somehow got "stuck" in SP for like 5 minutes and I gave up. (I knew it was not far from when my alarm would go off anyway).
I&#39;ll try again as soon as tonight.

----------


## Klace

I tried this again, and I got into SP again.
It was really intense however it just...died down and stopped.
I did a reality check after, I was still awake, and I just went back to sleep.
Weird....

----------


## bro

Hmm, I seem to wake and already be out of SP. If i lie stil like you said will SP set it again?

Thanks, i&#39;d like to try this

----------


## Klace

Yeah that&#39;s the purpose.
You get back into SP and to a Lucid Dream.
You don&#39;t always wake up and be right in SP, it happens sometimes, otherwise, the wait shouldn&#39;t be too long

----------


## bro

> Yeah that&#39;s the purpose.
> You get back into SP and to a Lucid Dream.
> You don&#39;t always wake up and be right in SP, it happens sometimes, otherwise, the wait shouldn&#39;t be too long
> [/b]



Alright, thanks for the feedback and the idea

----------


## Pitschke

Is this technique harder to do in the morning? cause today i woke up at 11 and i finally remembered to keep my eyes closed and not move, but i didnt feel SP coming on. I stayed still for about 3 minutes and then gave up. Is it because i wasnt tired enough?

----------


## Klace

It&#39;s supposed to be easier in the morning.
Well at least it is for me, experiment on the times you do it.
Try and make it right after you wake up from a dream.
It&#39;s easier in the morning because you sleep lighter and your REM periods are longer, making it easier to re-enter the dream, This is just from experience, however.
You&#39;ll have to experiment, but it shouldn&#39;t take too long to find the right time for you to do DEILD

----------


## LucidDreamGod

I had like 2 opertunitys this morning to do this, and I never did because of some stupid disturbing dream that was vivid about zombies, I feel as if I might as well wake up because I can do it tomorrow if I really want to, tomorrow I will dive into the dream world despite what I say because I know I will respect myself when I wake up.

Klace it says you have only done the tech successfuly 3 times, thats not alot, how much have you been trying it?

----------


## Grassclip

> Klace it says you have only done the tech successfuly 3 times, thats not alot, how much have you been trying it?
> [/b]



that&#39;s exactly what I was thinking......

----------


## Adanac

Alright i&#39;m going to get back into this tech now. I&#39;ll post my results tomorrow.   :smiley:

----------


## Goldney

I tried this method (unintentionally) and it brought about my 2nd lucid dream. It was 100x better than my first.

----------


## Klace

> I had like 2 opertunitys this morning to do this, and I never did because of some stupid disturbing dream that was vivid about zombies, I feel as if I might as well wake up because I can do it tomorrow if I really want to, tomorrow I will dive into the dream world despite what I say because I know I will respect myself when I wake up.
> 
> Klace it says you have only done the tech successfuly 3 times, thats not alot, how much have you been trying it?
> [/b]








> that&#39;s exactly what I was thinking......
> [/b]



Ah, I always use this, not all the dreams are lucid, most are, I classify them as WILD sometimes because it&#39;s not directly after the dream ends, or most of the time I enter a non lucid dream and it becomes a DILD.
I thought that question would come up.

----------


## Ev

This method is valid, I&#39;ve had more than 50 successes with it... That&#39;s the most effective technique I"ve ever tried. Only DILD and spontaneous lucidity granted me more LDs... But those are not exactly induction techniques.


It might be harder/easier to do this method in the morning. For me it is harder because my dreams, although longer and closer to each other are also more shallow, so they are harder to reenter.

----------


## metcalfracing

/agreed... I seem to have a natural talent at it. Only nightmares and spontaneous acts of stupidity keep me from doing it on wakening. I stopped counting after I reached ten with this method.

----------


## Klace

I see someone went and posting this method on LD4ALL, Thanks whoever you are&#33;  :tongue2: 
I didn&#39;t realize anyone would like it so much other than me, so it&#39;s weird to see someone posting it there.
I am definitely going to be DEILD&#39;ing tonight, mixed with WBTB.

When I do this, I get in a dream almost instantly, if it&#39;s lucid, I did a WILD, if not, the waking up point is much easier to catch, and the REM period is a lot longer in the morning so it all adds up to a long lucid experience&#33;

----------


## Adanac

Ah no luck still with this method. I can&#39;t seem to get into SP...  :Sad:

----------


## Klace

I just woke up so I&#39;m going to combine it with my method that works for me almost all the time, if it does work this time, I&#39;m going to post this alternate method on my main post so others having trouble with the regular DEILD can try the alternate way of doing one.

----------


## Follower

Wow, so many people eventually stumble upon this method of WILDing. I saw people post it on a different forums before. Well, this method is surely the easiest to execute  :smiley: 
By the way, some rely for it to happen ramdomly, but it&#39;s best to buy a mechanical alarm-clock. This way you won&#39;t have to move to turn it off.

----------


## Klace

Yeah I was just going to say that, if you had an alarm clock that you don&#39;t need to turn off, and set it for the middle if your REM period, you could do the method and the alarm would be a reminder to _stay still_.

----------


## sajetako

Looks very interesting. Thanks for sharing Klace.
I also installed a mp3 alarm clock, which wil play some mp3 file at 6 a.m (queen - i want to breakfree intro) with volume slowly increasing . The song lasts just for like 15 seconds. Enough to calmly wake me up.
I will add my experiences with this technique soon.

----------


## skuruza

so i just autosuggest to myself to wake after every dream, then i wake and do not move and wait, and then i am in a dream? seems if i just lay there w/othinking or doing anything i would unconciously fall asleep(especially if it&#39;s the middle of the night).

maybe i didnt get it completely?

----------


## Klace

You will go into a dream and you will be aware.
It&#39;s like WILD, you are aware upon entering.

----------


## skuruza

but if it&#39;s in the middle of the night, i will drift off.

----------


## Klace

Not likely. 
Sleep paralysis can sometimes be intense, making it nearly impossible to "drift off".
And it happens within seconds, don&#39;t tell yourself you will drift off, believe you will perform a DEILD.
I thought, while creating this technique, that I would drift off as well, but nothing like that happened.

Also just think upon awakening: "I will move to lucidity" and a few moments later, you will be in a lucid dream.

----------


## Pastro

Wasn&#39;t sure whether I was going to start trying this or FILD but have decided upon deild. I don&#39;t think it will take me to long to remember not to move, autosuggestion has always worked pretty well for me. Ill post my results providing I remembered that I posted in this thread.

----------


## skuruza

ok, well, i realised that i have been doing this all along (even until this method was posted), but i have a very low level of lucidity, so i cannot do anything. because of that, i just lay there and watch the projector that shows dreams.

how can i make my level of lucidity higher if i cannot do those things like spin?  

also, how can i make autosuggestion better? coz it doesn&#39;t work very well for me.

otherwise i had 3 or 4 lucids today because of this, but no control, sadly.

----------


## Klace

If you are just laying there watching a dream, perhaps you have to do the step of WILD to "Step into the Dream"

----------


## skuruza

how would i do that?

----------


## Klace

There&#39;s a WILD tutorial in DreamViews that would help you out with that.
I cannot, since I don&#39;t have trouble entering the dream.

----------


## bro

Wow, I think I kind of did this last night in an accidental WILD. Within 30 secs. of closing my eyes again I hadfelt the heat, vibrations etc. Yet it seems in order for this to work you must be very tired, and have just woken up from a dream, where its fresh in your head in that "half-asleep" state. I hope I can try this again soon.

----------


## skuruza

oh, but by the way, when i do this, i fall asleep, and do not feel SP. no vibrations or anything.

----------


## Pastro

Bah I had no luck last night, couldn&#39;t even remember to not move when I woke up. My quality of sleep has been shit lately though, Ill try again tonight.

----------


## Klace

Does anyone know how to pass SP?
I always seem to get intense intense Vibrations, then they just die out and I am in my bed, non lucid. (I RC to make sure)
Seems kind of odd to ask for help with my own technique, but hopefully someone out there knows what to do.

----------


## lupo7

An idea is to imagine your dream body to roll, or pop out, or just get up, out of your physical body -while in SP.Roll is my favorate. Many people consider that this induces an OBE. My opinion is that this induces just a dream wrere you are in your own room of just a false awakening. But cannot be sure, maybe it&#39;s an OBE (personally i don&#39;t believe in OBE&#39;s but can&#39;t disprove them either).

You become lucid very easy if this work. You ll just know that you are dreaming. And it will be an unbelievable vivid lucid. And maybe you get to see your physical body back in bed -can be kind of scary. Worths trying it  :smiley:

----------


## bro

> oh, but by the way, when i do this, i fall asleep, and do not feel SP. no vibrations or anything.
> [/b]



Caffiene or something can probably help you with that. You have to find a way to maintain a bit of awareness so you don&#39;t just drift off to sleep. Chocolate is tasty  :smiley:

----------


## Klace

Oh right, I forgot to mention our good friend Caffeine&#33;  :tongue2: 
That should also help.

----------


## bro

I get the same thing, i always fall asleep before SP. This can be fixed with some caffiene. The last time i had caffiene i had an LD which was quite wonderful. This was with a kind of WBTB.

----------


## Pastro

Well Im 1/4 there kinda. I think I finally have waking up with my eyes closed down, last night I even remembered my intention to have a dield a few times. But I always wake up on my back, and my body almost automatically moves itself to the side to become more comfortable  ::blue::  . O well I am very sure that I should have the waking up part mastered in two days or so.

----------


## Goldney

This technique seems like it should be really easy for me as I almost always wake up at 7:00 in a really comfortable position, ready for LDing.

----------


## skuruza

but caffeine only works for 15 mins after it is ingested...

----------


## Klace

First off, if you&#39;re doubting like this already Skuruza, it&#39;s not gonna work.
The most important thing is believing it will work, and believing you will succeed in it.
Second of all, I&#39;m not so sure about the caffeine, try having a lot...?  :tongue2:

----------


## skuruza

any way besides caffeine? and i am just trying to make sure i get everyting right. iam not doubting.


maybe,can ijust think a little when i wake up, coz there is no movement and keeps you awake. is that a possibility?

----------


## Pastro

Quick question, will using a fan at night work against this method? Its not that loud but its certainly not whisper quiet.

----------


## Klace

Not necessarily, a fan shouldn&#39;t go against or with the technique.
This was discussed earlier in the topic if I remember correctly, so if you want a fan, you should use one, especially if you use it to cool off in the night, since you don&#39;t want to be burning hot trying a DEILD.

----------


## Ev

It is ok to move a little bit.

You will screw up your SP/WILD entry if you focus on your breathing (as in breathing consciously). Check if you are doing that. I dont know how to let go of breathing consciously in the middle of WILD onset. Also, overfocusing on the onset as you enter it may leave you too aware and snap you back to being awake. 


You may also try the visialization method - it avoids WILD entirely. 

As for the fan - it may prevent you from reentering a dream if you focus on it.

----------


## skuruza

would just thinking about anything help? instead of caffeine. like, for example, i wake up, think about how i am awake and wait till SP, or does thinking stop SP?

also, autosuggestion doesnt work for me- i repeat "I will wake up after every dream" over and over, but no results. can anybody please help?

i am sorry if i seem skeptical, but i just want to get every detail exactly before i try it so that it works. also, i would try it but autosuggestion wont work for me so i can&#39;t try it; please answer my questions.

----------


## Klace

Thinking doesn&#39;t stop SP, try to focus on whatever you need to stay awake and not drift off.
Also, just got out of bed with 5 lucids by DEILD&#39;ing

I don&#39;t really no why DEILD was moved to this section to be "Tested and refined"
It&#39;s been tested and successful on almost everyone who tried it, no complaints though,
we should get more research done, I know LDG and Skuruza are currently trying it, so we&#39;ll see what their results are.

----------


## lupo7

I reporting my 2nd DEILD.

I lost visuals from a lucid, and I woke, stayed still -thankfully I was in a confortable position- and I reentered in the dream scape I just woke from, in a few seconds (10-15secs).

So DEILD: 2

I think reentering from a lucid is way much easier and faster.

PS: Should I count this as 1 lucid in my journal or 2? The 1st one lasted 1 minute from the momment I got lucid the 2nd about 15minutes. But the reentering was so fast that I felt like it was one dream. Apart the fact that I reenterd in the same dream scape.

----------


## lefkos

oh noes&#33; 
i failed it&#33;  :Sad: 
maybe because my recall suck so bad the last time 
your recall must be very good right? + im a very heavy sleeper i dont know how i can wake myself up in midnight without a alarm

----------


## krookedking

Last night I woke up/went back to sleep in 6 small LDs...after the 4th one I had a timer where I had only one minute before I woke up and fell asleep again...

----------


## BohmaN

> STEP TWO:
> Teach yourself to NOT move at all, and keep your eyes closed when you awake from a dream.
> When you awake from a dream, you *much* teach yourself to keep your eyes closed and to not move at all, I don&#39;t have any scientific explanation to back me up here, but I think this naturally causes your body&#39;s REM period to continue because it thinks you are still asleep. Now you will enter Sleep paralysis momentarily, and it can be a scary experience, but tell yourself, It&#39;s not real, your body is doing this naturally and it is not dangerous, no harm can be done.[/b]



I think you mean must  :smiley: 

I tried this last night and I got into SP and felt vibrations and stuff, but soon the vibrations just stopped and I was convinced I hadn&#39;t ben pulled into a dream  :Sad: . I didn&#39;t do an RC though so now afterwards I don&#39;t know if I was dreaming or not when the vibrations stopped...

Got a question:
What should you focus on while you&#39;re lying still waiting for SP? Should you visualize your previous dream or just do nothing at all but relaxing?

 ::D:

----------


## LucidDreamGod

I tryed this a couple of nights ago after a lucid dream, I heard my fan and was worried it would mess up my wild, I think I&#39;ll try without a fan, and just put of some shorts and a t-shirt on, if it doesn&#39;t work after tonight, I&#39;d like to think it doesn&#39;t stop me from wilding but I&#39;m not so sure, I&#39;ll have the fan on tonight, and try and make it official rether or not it&#39;s a problem.

Klace, I see you&#39;ve been having alot of DEILDS lately.

On the nights I sleep 9 hours I seem to have at least one chance for a deild.

----------


## BohmaN

LucidDreamGod, if you room is too cold you should consider installing a radiator, I have one in my room  :smiley:

----------


## LucidDreamGod

> LucidDreamGod, if you room is too cold you should consider installing a radiator, I have one in my room 
> [/b]



It&#39;s not cold, I need a fan because I get over heated.

----------


## Klace

> I heard my fan and was worried it would mess up my wild, I think I&#39;ll try without a fan, and just put of some shorts and a t-shirt on[/b]



You said you might try and wear a T-shirt and shorts to sleep?
If you&#39;re not already doing that. It would most likely be the explanation for your overheating.
So doing that, might help.

----------


## skuruza

can you please give tips on autosuggestion so i can actually wake after every dream plz?

----------


## Snowy Egypt

skuruza, I&#39;m using that pic in your sig to try to hypnotize myself into having an LD.  ::content::  

Anyway, Klace, I&#39;m not having any luck with your method. I really don&#39;t know what I&#39;m doing wrong. Do you have any advice that can aid me? I&#39;m REALLY desperate for an LD right now...

----------


## Klace

Here are some tips:

1) Auto suggest correctly
   - Get in a very relaxed state and tell yourself your intentions, when you are more relaxed, your mind is more vulnerable to these suggestions, also try running Brain bullet (Search "sild" in attaining lucidity section, in the Subliminal induced lucid dream topic, download the program brain bullet, create a new affirmation file and set it with these :smiley: 
You will wake up after every dream
You will remember every dream
When you wake up from your dreams you will not move
When you wake up from your dreams you will not open your eyes
You will do this all night
Your will to have a Lucid Dream increases immensely
You will Lucid Dream
You Believe it
(Let these flash on your screen before you go to bed for around 10 minutes
also repeat these to yourself over and over again in a state of deep relaxation, IE: During a WILD attempt.)

2) Believe
  -You must believe it will work.

----------


## Developer

So, I tried this one out after waking up from a lucid. I woke up from the lucid without any particular reason. I didn&#39;t move my body or open my eyes, for 5 minutes. Nothing happend, guess my REM-sleep was over..

----------


## LucidDreamGod

I woke up and did it twice, not successfully the sound of the fan bothered my wild, I was very close the first time, if I keep thinking about the dream I was just in it brings it back, I was running at high speeds and woke up, and heard the fan though I still felt as though I was half in the dream when I visualized myself running.

I&#39;m not using a fan tonight

----------


## Like A Bird Without Arms

I successfully did a DEILD last night&#33;&#33;

I&#39;ve been trying to do it for a while now, but I could never remember to while waking up in the middle of the night because that&#39;s a pretty disorienting time for me.  Basically, I woke up somewhere around 6 or 7 and suddenly decided to keep still and do the technique.  Unfortunately, my radio alarm clock was playing jazz.  It wasn&#39;t very loud at all, but it was loud enough to keep me from concentrating.  I went against all good reason and moved my arm to turn it off.  This didn&#39;t seem to sabotage anything, though, because within seconds I was in SP.  My entire body felt like it was vibrating (I know everyone knows what happens during SP, but I&#39;ve only been conscious of it a handful of times so I&#39;m unproportionately excited about it.)

I think the feeling of being on the edge of sleep and wakefulness is one of the most incredible things ever.  An apartment was forming around me, ready to be explored, but I could still feel my real body lying in bed.  I have no clue why the dream scene was an apartment, seeing as the entire time I was concentrating on visualizing a large, shiny, green apple.

I can&#39;t thank you enough for this technique.    ::bowdown::  I had my first lucid dream since November 24th last night thanks to this thread.

Granted, it was a very mediocre lucid dream, seeing as I had almost no control and my lucidity gradually slipped away, but I diverge.

----------


## Ev

People, you are using the term SP for Sleep Paralysis incorrectly. SP usually refers to a specific condition that exists AFTER a person wakes up unable to move. What you are describing (vibrations/hallucinations/etc) is actually WILD onset or WILD transition phase...

If you try (not like you would really want it) you can interrupt this onset and actually open your eyes and move, even get up in bed pretty easy. This is in contrast to the sleep paralysis, where you cant move at all, even breathing is supposedly difficult... 


When you reenter a dream you "switch" between the bodies. Sometimes (especially if you use visualizations) you enter the dream before the dream completely settles. Therefore your dream body may not respond as you wish. Sometimes you are still aware of your real body for a while (duality).  Struggling with this is counterproductive. I usually test if the dream completely settled in by slightly moving my fingers in a dream. If I dont feel my real body anymore I proceed to have fun.



PS. Why would you visualize an apple during reentry?

PPS. IMO dream reentry works because body tries to preserve the continuity of sleep. Think about it - many people wake up multiple times each night, turn over and go back to sleep. Only experienced dreamers may be aware enough to catch these momentarily awakenings themselves, but they are easy to notice if you have a roommate. 

PPPS. If you want to wake up after each dream, try autosuggestions AND think about dreaming, try to get a clear idea of what your dreams are and what your waking life experiences are. Then try to convince yourself that dreams are an important part of your life.  You would know that you are on the right track if suddenly you would experience a wave of random recalls -  you will suddenly and for no apparent reason recall dreams that you saw weeks/months ago. This is a weird feeling and I have a hypothesis that it may be somehow linked to a similar experience - sometimes referred to as "spontaneous lucidity" (not DILD) - a random flash of awareness in a dream that causes lucidity, but not provoked by anything.

Hmm, thinking of spontaneous lucidity/recall and these recalls - they could be caused by a release of some kind of neurotransmitter in large quantities, or a removal of some blocker for a split second. This could have a profound effect on the brain causing these weird conditions.
I&#39;ve first experienced that after trying some guys B6 technique (taking 50-100 mg after 5 hours of sleep), so I&#39;m pretty sure it has something to do with brain chemistry. 

Thinking about this even further I came up with a new hypothesis - there is SP (sleep paralysis) that separates the body from the mind. What if there&#39;s CP (consciousness paralysis) that separates the consciousness from the mind and turns it into passive observer of the dream?

----------


## LucidDreamGod

I had success, I think, not sure it might have been a false awakening when I did it, but I&#39;m pretty sure it works.

----------


## Klace

@Like a Bird without arms
Congratulations&#33; It&#39;s always great to hear a success story on my technique, especially one that ends a pretty long lucid dry spell (November&#33;?)

@EV
So SP is after waking up? Then what would we call this not being able to move upon re entering the dream? Just WILD onset?

@LucidDreamGod
Congratulations&#33; Would this happen to be because you didn&#39;t run that fan in the night? o_o

----------


## Adanac

::blue::  No luck yet. I will keep trying though, I came close last night.

----------


## LucidDreamGod

@LucidDreamGod
Congratulations&#33; Would this happen to be because you didn&#39;t run that fan in the night? o_o
[/quote]

Well, I sort of had a nightmare  :Oops:  and I wanted to turn on the fan because it relaxes me it was after I turned it back on that I had a DEILD, it didn&#39;t go the way I wanted it to, I wanted to create the dream, instead I just layed there till I gave up and instead of waking up in real life, I woke up in a dream.

When I woke up I don&#39;t remember hearing the fan, I must have been very close to sleep, or else I didn&#39;t really take note of it.

----------


## Like A Bird Without Arms

@ Ev
I&#39;m most dreadfully embarrassed, thank you for the clarification.  ::mrgreen:: 

I don&#39;t really know why I was visualizing an apple.  I guess I was just trying to focus on something simple that would keep my mind just barely awake and an apple seemed like the simplest solution.

@ Klace
I&#39;m a n00bcake.  I&#39;ve only had a handful of lucids, maybe 5-7 in total, so this whole November thing probably seems much worse to you than it does to me.

----------


## Klace

Got close again.
Got to really intense vibrations, I moved however and it died down.
That&#39;s my problem, I always move for some reason when the vibrations start.

----------


## LucidDreamGod

I didn&#39;t get the recoomended sleep last night, I usualy sleep 9 hours and always have a chance for DEILD but I was up watching a movie, so no success this morning.

----------


## Malac Reborn

> People, you are using the term SP for Sleep Paralysis incorrectly. SP usually refers to a specific condition that exists AFTER a person wakes up unable to move. What you are describing (vibrations/hallucinations/etc) is actually WILD onset or WILD transition phase...
> 
> If you try (not like you would really want it) you can interrupt this onset and actually open your eyes and move, even get up in bed pretty easy. This is in contrast to the sleep paralysis, where you cant move at all, even breathing is supposedly difficult... 
> When you reenter a dream you "switch" between the bodies. Sometimes (especially if you use visualizations) you enter the dream before the dream completely settles. Therefore your dream body may not respond as you wish. Sometimes you are still aware of your real body for a while (duality).  Struggling with this is counterproductive. I usually test if the dream completely settled in by slightly moving my fingers in a dream. If I dont feel my real body anymore I proceed to have fun.[/b]



well you tried by..Wrooong&#33; Sleep Paralysis happens when you start to dream so you wont move during the actions of your dreams. Wild onset? meh, Wild is just the name of an induction tech to sleep while still concious(spelled it wrong) Meaning you reach sp then you become lucid. The transition is just a term that means you are switching from WL to Dream and all sp&#39;s have different feelings or different ways to be achieved form visuals to just feelings or both. I could explan this more interlectually(spelled it wrong, i think).........but im tired and dont care  :smiley: 

plus im sure most of these fine people wouldnt easily make a mistake in the thousands ,of people, who study this.

You my fine sir are wrong  :smiley: .

----------


## Malac Reborn

Double post o0o. Heres a way i used to do this(chaining dreams). I would get an ipod and easily hook it up to like one speaker or computer to speaker (whatever resource ill have). Then i would record nothing(literally) of sound on the record program (under accessories or something) then every now and then ill copy and paste a lil one command sound file in between that says "Wake up and dont move"( not low but not loud, kinda like an inside voice) then when i wake up from dream i instantly remember due to being reminded of the sound that wake me up or due to me actually hearing those words and responding to them as instructed. After, ill become lucid. *  :smiley:  * Also the "backup" ones that follows after the first one every 30 mins later, i dont worry about cause while lucid ill just spin or do it over again.

Well just something to put in this topic.

p.s. I think this tech should go back  to attaining lucidity section and a separate topic like this should be here because many ppl would miss out on this top"" and this topic is soooo hidden in here

----------


## skuruza

nope i have been trying autosuggestion every nyght, and still nothing&#33;

----------


## Klace

Malac, don&#39;t double post if there is no need to at all, edit your previous post with your new information.
Skuruza, I&#39;m not sure what the problem could be, maybe you could do DEILD when you normally would do FILD, since you are a self coined "FILDING god", maybe you could set an alarm to wake you up during REM and then stay still.

----------


## Developer

> p.s. I think this tech should go back  to attaining lucidity section and a separate topic like this should be here because many ppl would miss out on this top"" and this topic is soooo hidden in here[/b]



I&#39;m sorry, did I hear right?   ::shock::  

This is the first time I&#39;ve seen Malac send a positive post&#33;&#33;   ::cheers::  Malac 

BTW: Where&#39;s your tech?  :smiley:

----------


## Klace

Hey, no talking about Malac&#39;s technique in here.
He&#39;ll get that all sorted out when he&#39;s ready  :tongue2: 
I was thinking of something along the lines of having another topic in a more "visible" section, and I don&#39;t think this technique needs any research since it&#39;s been proven to work greatly, just some more roughing out the edges to make anyone able to do it.

16 Pages, wow. Long topic.

----------


## Snowy Egypt

Yeah, it&#39;s a very popular topic, isn&#39;t it?

Oh, thanks for the advice, Klace. I&#39;m gonna try some autosuggestion in a couple of minutes&#33;  ::content::   ::dancingcow::

----------


## LucidDreamGod

I did it again this morning, but I had my fan on pretty high, when I first awoke I moved for like 5 to 10 secounds but relised I should probably do DEILD, and it worked the instant I layed down, although the fan sounded really wierd and destorted, it turned off then on then off then on, I gave up because it was irritating and kind of creapy sounding.

 maybe next week and definitly the week after I will be taking a very serous aprouch to this tchnique, I&#39;m almost garentteed to have the chance to do DEILD if I sleep long enough, and I&#39;ve never had a problem getting sp.

One thing I noticed I tend to notice dozing off alot lately before sleep and before going to sleep after waking up in the night, it&#39;s like last night I had a small dream before falling asleep I was walking down the hallway at school and slipped and woke up, I hope I get more able to doze off like that for getting good at WILD .

----------


## TripleX223

hey ill try, but i always wake up and immediatly open my eyes and move. lol

----------


## skuruza

ok, yesterday and for the past days i have been trying to do autosuggestion-repeating over and over that i will wake up after every dream-before every dream. it won&#39;t work&#33;&#33;

----------


## LucidDreamGod

> ok, yesterday and for the past days i have been trying to do autosuggestion-repeating over and over that i will wake up after every dream-before every dream. it won&#39;t work&#33;&#33;[/b]



Don&#39;t worrie much about it, if you relise it after a few secounds you can still get to SP, I was able to do it, I was awake and moving for 5 secounds and layed down and instantly felt like a bag of rocks, don&#39;t stress it.

----------


## Klace

I tried again after barely moving and nothing happened.
But LDG is right, I however must have been at the end of that REM period.

----------


## Ev

Autosuggestions take a long time to work, plus you have to believe what you are saying...

----------


## CrashTest

I&#39;m a newbie when it comes to lucid dreaming, I&#39;ve only had about 3 lucids, 2 of which I didn&#39;t take the opportunity to control, but I&#39;ve been trying dream re-entry for a while and last night it almost happened.
I feel asleep around 6am (my sleeping pattern hasn&#39;t really been too good since I finished school) and I woke sometime before 10am, from a dream. Only, I didn&#39;t realise that it was a dream until I felt it start to fade. My eyes opened halfway, which also felt odd; because I usually always snap my eyes open, being fully conscious when I wake. It felt like a false awakening I&#39;ve had before. So, I quickly shut my eyes and told myself not to move. Reading up on dream re-entry before, I knew that it was possible for it only to take a few seconds until I was back in a dream, and I&#39;d be lucid upon entering it. But I was thinking to myself, "Come on, come on, work&#33;" and I was waiting for a sign to tell me that I was now in a dream.
About 5 seconds after I&#39;d shut my eyes and played dead, I started to hear loud radio static and the sound of someone turning the dial, trying to find the right station - in my left ear, only.
I thought, "Ok, sweet, I must be close to being in a dream soon". 
But then, I heard a voice come clearly over the static. "YOU ARE LUCID DREAMING NOW".

I somehow knew what it was going to say. But I freaked out and went "AHH&#33;" and woke up before the voice had even really started to say the word "DREAMING". Mainly because the fact that it was my OWN voice talking to me that freaked me out because I wasn&#39;t moving my lips and actually saying that to myself, at all&#33;

I woke up, and my mouth was open. I tried to close it. Didn&#39;t work. I thought, "What the crap is going on&#33;?" and I figured that I must&#39;ve fallen back to sleep with my mouth hanging open and my body must still think that it&#39;s asleep because I couldn&#39;t move a muscle. After about 20 seconds of trying to wriggle in my bed, I sat about halfway up, trying to fully sit up but I couldn&#39;t and I still couldn&#39;t close my mouth&#33; Another 10 seconds it took for me to fully sit up and move my legs. 

That _was_ SP wearing off, yeah?

----------


## LucidDreamGod

for the past 5 mornings I&#39;ve had great success with this technique, It just seems to work great for me, probably because I wake up alot during the night.

----------


## metcalfracing

I&#39;ve been having a lot of bad luck recently. Mostly because I keep getting woken up by people... the annoying kind that just sit there and repeat your name until they get a response. I just sit there with my eyes closed, wanting to tell them to shut it so that I can do the technique...

----------


## Adanac

> I&#39;ve been having a lot of bad luck recently. Mostly because I keep getting woken up by people... the annoying kind that just sit there and repeat your name until they get a response. I just sit there with my eyes closed, wanting to tell them to shut it so that I can do the technique...[/b]



It seems every time I have some reason to try a nap WILD, which work better for me, my sister comes and does that. I have told her numerous times that I am probably WILD&#39;ing, but still she does it.

And still no luck recently with DEILD.

----------


## Moonbeam

I had a lucid where I flew into an apartment, but then I lost lucidity.  I went into a dream where I was bending over to kiss the man in the apartment, and I started to wake up, so I tried DEILD--and saw two babies kissing each other.  I&#39;m like, wrong dream, wrong dream&#33; and that ruined it and I woke up.  I should have just gone with it.

This is a good technique if you can get it to work.  I guess I ought to read the first 16 pages of this thread...

----------


## metcalfracing

I wouldn&#39;t read all of that.... all you got to know is that you wake up, don&#39;t move, and boom&#33; your there... Its so pathetically simple that even I can do it lol.

----------


## Moonbeam

> I wouldn&#39;t read all of that.... all you got to know is that you wake up, don&#39;t move, and boom&#33; your there... Its so pathetically simple that even I can do it lol.[/b]



I managed to do it once before and it worked.  Last night I had a lucid, then woke up, and tried to get back into it.   I had been thinking about the easter bunny before bed, and I saw a pink bunny morphing and swirling.  I was just on the verge, but I couldn&#39;t do it, and I woke up.  Darn.

Hopefully with practice it will get better.  This really may be the best technique, because it&#39;s easier than WILD.

----------


## lvlindless

I just tried this today... I CANNOT believe the results, I had 3 back to back LDs with amazing vividness. Holy crap, my new favorite technique.

----------


## LucidDreamGod

> I just tried this today... I CANNOT believe the results, I had 3 back to back LDs with amazing vividness. Holy crap, my new favorite technique.[/b]



Nice  ::D:  , It didn&#39;t work for me last night I senced a problem yesterday because it didn&#39;t work to well, maybe if I expect it to work more it would

----------


## Adanac

Well I had a weird experiance with this last night. I died slowly in a dream and woke up in my real body, but thought I was still dead in the dream. BTW dying was a lot more peacful then I thought it would be. Anyways, I thought I was dead, untill I started to feel the onset of SP. I started to relax to let it take me, then me alarm went off. I knew I could ignore it adn still get into SP, but it was a school day and it was already a half hour ahead. Damn you school.

----------


## MoD

This is how im doing:

1. Wake up
2. Keep eyes closed, DONT MOVE
3. fall asleep 

Im out cold in less than 10 seconds doing this. How can you guys stay concious? Tell me&#33;

----------


## skuruza

think

----------


## Klace

Concentrate on moving into the dream state.
Think of what you would like to do once lucid, or simply imagine a scenario until you find yourself there.

----------


## MoD

I will try tonight. I just know it will work tonigh&#33;

Thanks for the tips&#33;  :smiley:

----------


## Adanac

Arrrggg, I had the same thing happen to me last night. I guess I just need some practice guiding myself into SP.

----------


## MoD

@Adanac: its annoying isnt it? You are thinking of going into a dream when all of a sudden you wake up and realize you fell asleep. 

It will get better&#33;

----------


## Lunalight

This is a seriously great method.  I&#39;ve had it work for me more than once.  Yeeha.  :yumdumdoodledum:

----------


## LucidDreamGod

yeah some of you guys should open your eyes in SP if you can&#39;t seem to get anywhere the only warning I get is a heavey feeling and accouple of vibrations.

----------


## slayer

Well I found my answer to the SP thing...now whenever I have another SP I don&#39;t need to worry&#33; But do you have to be in a dream before you do this? What I mean is do you have to remember the dream you just had or can you just do it whenever you wake up after sleeping? Because you do dream every night right?

Sorry for so many questions but this might just be the thing for me&#33;

Also what if you accidently open your eyes after you wake up? If you close them after you wake up can you still do this?

----------


## Miles

Works great.  :smiley:  Had one try on it and it actually did work instantly. I was kinda surprised how fast you really get into SP. It&#39;s kinda scary how well it worked. Oh, this technique which I&#39;ve read about yesterday led me to my first lucid, thanks for that.   ::content::  

Take care,

-Miles

----------


## Roryflyguy

::bump:: 

Did he not say, when you wake up every dream?

Meaning:

When you wake up in the middle of the night from a dream,

Try this.

-Rory

----------


## BohmaN

This must be the technique that requires the absolutely LEAST effort compared to how effective it is.

----------


## Roryflyguy

> This must be the technique that requires the absolutely LEAST effort compared to how effective it is.[/b]



Probably.

Nice new pic, Bohman

----------


## Moonbeam

I&#39;ve been thinking about this method a lot and trying to remember to do it.  Last night I did it automatically and had a great lucid, one of my best, and I did the lucid task&#33; Yay.  :smiley:  I tried again at the end of the lucid but it started going into scary stuff so I stopped it.

----------


## mini0991

Count me in on this. I&#39;m a bit afraid of SP, but nothing bad can happen in SP, so i&#39;m just going to do it. This sounds like a real cool technique. I&#39;ll try to post my results tomorrow.

----------


## void

I&#39;ve tried this method last night and it didn&#39;t went very well^^.
Everytime I woke up i moved  ::wtf:: 
I will try this again today, hope it goes better this time  :smiley:

----------


## LucidDreamGod

I finaly figured out how to get into the dream if I&#39;m stuck, use this guys http://www.dreamviews.com/forum/inde...howtopic=17793

----------


## Hobtoh

After reading all the positive feed back of people who&#39;ve tried this all I can say is 


Hummana Hummana Hummana Hummana Hummana

----------


## mini0991

Well, this morning was a bad morning in general for dreaming. I woke up remembering nothing at all, and this is weird: I felt so &#39;rested&#39;, I couldn&#39;t fall back asleep either way. I must have had an LD (a DILD, I didn&#39;t get a chance to try this) and forgot about it. I also went to bed at two in the morning last night, so that could have something to do with it. I&#39;ll give it another shot tomorrow morning, but try to wake up earlier and more tired....

----------


## Klace

Just checking in on the new results&#33;
I see many people have been using this in their sig&#39;s and whatnot, and that&#39;s exactly what I wanted, I&#39;m seeing that this technique does indeed work for everyone (almost) who tries it.  I&#39;m also seeing that there is a lot more chat on DEILD around the forum than there was a week or so ago, and I&#39;m liking it.
I like it when peoples first LD is with this technique or when they succeed right away because they don&#39;t lose faith in it and leave a perfect technique to die in the back burner while they try more popular techniques.
I AM reading everyones dream journals so if you have a DEILD, I know about it  :tongue2: 

Also LDG has been having great success with DEILD lately, and variations of it, so ask him as well if you have any questions, if you have a question, ask us both and whoever can reply first will.
(If this brings any unwanted questions to LDG I&#39;ll delete it >_>)

----------


## Moonbeam

Last night, I had a successful WILD, and used DEILD to get back into it several times.  Sometimes I caught it before it went away.  A couple times however I totally lost it, but got back into it by focusing.  Because I was lucid already, it was easy not move when I started to wake up.  I think being aware of this technique helped a lot.

----------


## Lunalight

I had a DEILD last night&#33; AWOOHOO&#33; :yumdumdoodledum: I&#39;m zeroing in on my DG, I know it.

----------


## Klace

All right Luna, nice accomplishment on the DG search, I&#39;ve found mine, never saw them clearly, and haven&#39;t found them since. Not sure if they are a male or female yet...

----------


## FreeOne

so whats the difference from deild and dream re-entery? cause i have re-entered dreams before in just a couple seconds before way before this technique was created...

----------


## BohmaN

Freefire , I think it&#39;s like a simplification of the dream re-entry method showing that it&#39;s easy to get lucids. There are a few adjustments too I think. The emphasis is on lying still not visualizing, for example.

----------


## Developer

Finally had a DIELD a couple of nights ago..

I was waking up from a lucid dream, didn&#39;t move nor&#39; open my eyes, and boom, within seconds I was falling through my bed. I fell through darkness and I saw numbers infront of me, counting the seconds and my body was shaking really hard. Really hurt though.. Still, got to the dream and did my stuff  :wink2: 

Thanks Klace.

----------


## Klace

Congratulations Developer, on your first DEILD.
I see that it&#39;s not posted in your Dream Journal yet, can I expect it to be? I&#39;d like to hear about the level of stability and control that goes hand in hand with a DEILD, usually it leads to a nice lucid, both moderate in length and high in control depending on each person.

And about the DEILD method.
-Regular dream re-entry is done after a lucid, because we catch our waking point much easier
-DEILD teaches us to catch this waking point after a normal dream, to have a lucid and begin a chain of them
-DEILD doubles your lucid dreams, because you don&#39;t have to wait to have a lucid to chain

----------


## Developer

> I see that it&#39;s not posted in your Dream Journal yet, can I expect it to be?[/b]



I&#39;ve only posted 3 of my 11 lucids. Someday I&#39;ll post some of them, but this particular DIELD was kind of personal. It was a really weird dream though, I was competing with my mom on who&#39;m of us could do the best RC.

Compared to my other lucids, from a scale of 1-10, I&#39;d give this one a 7.

Still, this could be a really awesome technique for light sleepers (wakes up several times during the night). I myself am a heavy sleeper. I get up a couple of times to use the restroom, that&#39;s all..

Developer

----------


## Klace

I am writing a DEILD tutorial to submit to the tutorial database, and I urgently need everyone who has partaken in DEILD, and succeeded to PM me a testimonial on what they think about the technique, and why it is one that you should use.
We have had plenty of research and it&#39;s proven to work, so we need testimonials from people to show that it works.
We want people to be intrigued by DEILD enough to try it out.
so please PM me a testimonial DEILD&#39;ers&#33; It&#39;s urgent and it needs to be done in order to create the tutorial&#33;

----------


## mini0991

Just so everyone knows: I haven&#39;t had any DEILDs myself because I&#39;ve been really stressed with school and stuff lately. It&#39;s been a bad week for my recall in general. I&#39;m just saying this because I don&#39;t want someone to think this technique doesn&#39;t work well because it didn&#39;t work for me: I haven&#39;t had the opporotunity to really try anything.

Are you closing the research now?

----------


## bluefinger

I&#39;m gonna give this technique a try. I&#39;m good at noticing I&#39;ve had dreams when I wake up, though not so good when remembering them in detail, unless it was a particularly vivid dream (which is why I&#39;m starting a dream journal in order to improve my dream recall).

Either way, I&#39;m trying to build up my mental focus and awareness in my dreams. Since I&#39;m going through a patch where I&#39;m getting more vivid dreams than usual, I figure I might take the opportunity to hone my mind so to get a shot at LD&#39;ing before I hit another dry spell. I&#39;ve already experienced the hypnogogic stage of sleep through an afternoon nap, maintained for a while before I was woken up by noisy flatmates, so I know at least the feeling of sleep paralysis. If anything, I&#39;m trying to find out which techniques suit me best. Will let you know if I achieve anything   ::content::

----------


## MoD

I always fall asleep&#33; What to do? And if anyone says concentrate well have a flaming match over PM. I need something specific, should I count? Think of bunny-rabbits (ok, not those, I will fall asleep when thinking about them...) What?

----------


## Klace

I usually concentrate on getting past the state of sleep paralysis since it&#39;s pretty creepy at times.
You however, may want to concentrate on a scene you would like to be in when you become lucid, and like a regular WILD, just let the scene take your entire vision, also if you keep falling asleep, you must not be performing it right, because you should go into sleep paralysis in a second or a minute at most, so keep trying, it may also require some practice on your part, but it will pay off in the end. To try and keep from falling asleep, ingest some caffeine before you go to sleep or in the middle of the night, and when you wake up from a dream, your mind will be more awake and you can perform a DEILD (hopefully) without falling asleep.

----------


## the real pieman

sounds great, im trying it....

----------


## Malac Reborn

..Wow its funny I cant continue this charade any longer of not telling. Lolz ok Ive been waiting for the community to prosper on its own and find out what to do but no one figured out how to make DEILD/Chaining 100%-table(is that a word?).
I will tell this little tip to get one even though you moved a little. In my days of chaining in etc. (Ive made variations of techs and variations of those variations into something elseoh you dont care, ok onward to what to do)
First off, you do the DEILD/Chaining tech as always I guess but sometimes you accidentally move .o0o0o. The remedy for this problem is simple. Use tactile movement to do a backwards flip. Start off slow then get faster in a matter of secs and then youll be in Lucid Land in no time. Also, by backwards flip I mean do a mid-air/floating in air/no hander/backward flips. Visualization isnt needed but it dramatically helps the process go faster. Now at the beginning when I said "accidentally move" I mean if you moved like on side a little or stretched that leg some (NOT rolling all over and standing and etc).
For those of ya who do not know what tactile movement is, its "feeling" your actions, and objects of things without actually doing them or touching something. Visualization as I said before helps A LOT. ( For more info ask people on site or internet). 
This "extension" to the tech will not work if you opened your eyes, but keeping them closed isnt much a problem and can be learned in one night.

Heres some tips also as to why people move in first place
1.	uncomfortable position-lay in a better bed ï.
2.	Cold air- Most common reason for stretching and ect So turn that warm air on and youll be most surprise that you dont move at all.

BYE

----------


## LucidDreamGod

I havn&#39;t had much time to try this out, and I&#39;m getting back into it, but It&#39;s hard to fall asleep at my usual time, because the sun is still up, and it needs to be fairly dark when I go to bed, plus I&#39;m going to be practicing my friends type of wild (found in this section of the forum) intill I fall asleep and then apon awakening throughout the night do deild.

Please pm me if you need help on this technique or need to be shown variations or how to get better at wilding through deild, I love to help, and I don&#39;t get near enough questions from my adoptee&#39;s in fact I need alot more of them.

malac, there are many idea&#39;s floating around this forum, they may not reflect the exact idea&#39;s you had in mind, but yes I have had the idea with tactile sensation, thats what I based the V-WILD I wrote up on and I recommended it to people who do deild, but nice idea with the backflips I&#39;ll try it out.

EDIT: dang put it off, I&#39;m upset with myself now, all for playing some game because I couldn&#39;t leave it, and I didn&#39;t even finish some homework thats due friday, but who knows I might still have one.

Ok tomorrow for sure will be an early bed-time and lots of pre-meditation

----------


## Drizzt-Dream-Walker

> Well you wake up after every dream you have, just try and stay still when it happens, it doesn&#39;t have to be in the morning.[/b]



wow you do? i never knew this before. why dont i ever remember it?

----------


## LucidDreamGod

> wow you do? i never knew this before. why dont i ever remember it?[/b]



Same reason you don&#39;t remember your dreams easily.

----------


## Drizzt-Dream-Walker

hm. how do i catch myself when im waking up for a dream? i dont remember this so am i falling asleep like right away instantly? if i am how do i stay awake?

----------


## Bonsay

You know the moment when you wake up in the morning? Learn to stay still whenever you wake up. Before I started LDing, the first thing I did was jump up from bed. I know that I usually wake up from a dream. If I remember that the first thing to do is stay still, at least long enough to recognise who and where I am, I usually get hypnagogic hallucinations. If I want I can quickly then be taken back into a dream.

----------


## Klace

Oy, now I can see the research forum, and the DEILD topic isn't gone!
Maybe we could have this one moved to attaining lucidity, and the other one deleted.

----------


## mini0991

One thing I don't seem to do is keep my eyes closed after I wake up. Did anyone try autosuggestion or something so their eyes stayed closed? How do you do it?

----------


## Adam

Found this post from LucidDreamGod's signature.

I have experienced this before, and have explained my findings here: http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...ad.php?t=36822

Normally I can slip back into dreams after waking, but rarely get Lucid on demand, but as per this post the other day managed several lucids doing this. Interesting as had not read this post before, and only found it following a post I read from LucidDreamGod today and seeing his signature.

I do find though, and let me know if you experience the same, is that the lucids are not very vivid and dont really last too long, but you can slip back into another one pretty quickly?

----------


## CrazyInSane

Great tutorial Klace.

I tried this and it worksbut it's actually quite UNstable and I woke up pretty quickly afterward. Any stabilizing tips? I'll be trying this again soon.

----------


## DCK7

I finally got the brain bullet software to download, REALLY excited. I had a quick question on that. Am I not suppose to be able to read the text at ALL or can i read the first 2 or 3 words but not the whole text?

----------


## bc8109

I actually tried autosuggestion for both staying motionless as well as keeping my eyes closed upon waking, when i napped this afternoon. Not only did I have my first LD this afternoon, but after that dream I awoke as suggested! I knew I was awake but my body was motionless and my eyes remained closed! within a matter of seconds I was back in another dream! the power of suggestion is incredible.

----------


## Shaderem X

Thank you for inventing the acronym.

It got me my 5th, 6th, 7th, and 8th lucids all in one morning.

----------


## Snowy Egypt

YAY!!! FINALLY DID IT!!!!! TWICE!!!!

But I wasn't lucid... :Sad:  ::damnit:: 

Darn that sucks....

----------


## The Question

Actually this is how i entered my first and only lucid dream i just didnt know it had a title at the time! ::lol::  Well then if its worked once for me i will give it a try again!!

----------


## Muhdi

I will definitly try your technique. I think that its just what I have been looking for.  Thank you for sharing it.

----------


## Muhdi

I was wondering what you do about dream recall if you are not recording your dreams right after you wake? I know for me if I dont record the dream no matter how vivid it is I run the chance of losing it. I can see sacrificing a normal dream for  a lucid dream but if you are chaining your dreams do you find that you are remembering the entire chain because its one continuous experience or are you losing some of the earlier dreams?

----------


## Estatica

Woa, this looks reliable. Im good at Meditating and getting to sleep easily so i think im gonna try it tonight. Can Wait to try it!

----------

